#  > Servidores >  > Servidores de Rede >  >  ConLiNUXCD - O melhor cache gratuito de todos os tempos - por: M4D3

## m4d3

*
Apresento o ConLiNUXCD.*

Foram 9 meses de desenvolvimento até chegar na versão atual (v1.97), totalmente otimizada consumindo o mínimo de recursos de hardware e com ganho incomparável em relação aos demais sistemas de cache disponíveis (incluindo caches dinâmicos como thundercache todas as versões e videocache), relatório gráfico de fácil compreensão e inúmeras otimizações a nível de sistema.

LEIA ESTE TODO ESTE TUTORIAL POIS ELE CONTÉM AS INFORMAÇÕES NECESSÁRIAS PARA UMA IMPLANTAÇÃO DE SUCESSO. 
*
Hardware Mínimo - Atende redes com ate 50 pc's*
Processador 1.2Ghz
512 MB RAM
1 HD 80GB

*Hardware Desejável - Atende redes com até 160 pc's* 
Processador 1.8Ghz ou superior
2 GB RAM
1 HD 500GB ou maior

*Hardware Médio - Atende redes com até 400 pc's* 
Processador Dual Core 2.0Ghz ou superior
4 GB RAM
2 HDs 500GB
 
*Hardware TOP - Atende redes com até 1200 pc's* 
Processador Quad Core 2.4Ghz ou superior
8 GB RAM
4 HDs 500GB

*POR FAVOR DEMONSTRE RESPEITO LENDO O MATERIAL JÁ DISPONÍVEL ANTES DE PERGUNTAR.*
https://under-linux.org/%3Ca%20href=...inuxcd197i.jpghttp://img705.imageshack.us/img705/7...inuxcd197i.jpg

Se você também quer ser nosso parceiro, faça seu cadastro pelo site: CADASTRO BM SOFTWARE

Após o download descompacte e grave o CD, preencha o formulário do site acima utilizando o parceiro PC RAM Informática e receberá sua licença demonstração que irá permitir rodar o sistema apartir do LiveCD.  Por favor confira seus dados antes de enviar.

 Após receber seu login/senha, acesse o painel de configuração pelo endereço abaixo: PAINEL BM SOFTWARE
 *
Instruções para configuração do painel online:*
Acesse o item "CONFIG. THUNDER" e depois clique nos botões e siga conforme abaixo.

*Thunder:*
ESCUTAR PORTA: 8080
ESCUTAR IP: 0.0.0.0

MODO TRANSPARENTE: SIM
MODO 100% TRANSPARENTE (TPROXY): NAO
REPASSAR IP POR HEADER(X-Forwarded-For): NAO
REPASSAR IP POR HEADER(TPROXY): NAO

SWAP DA MEMÓRIA PARA DISCO: 15

TAM. MÍNIMO DE ARQ. EM CACHE: 4096
THREADS INICIAIS: 500
MARCAÇÃO TOS (DECIMAL) DE HIT: 72
 
*Extensões:*
NPK LZH CAB ARJ ACE 7ZIP 7Z DEB RPM GZ2 GZ TBZ TGZ TAR BIN MKV NRG ISO PPTX PPT DOCX DOC PPSX PPS DIVX MOV MPEG MPG AVI RMVB WMA WMV PNG GIF PDF MSP MSI BZ2 BZ MP3 MP4 JPEG JPGE JPG EXE RAR ZIP SWF FLV

*Sem Tproxy:*
172\.16\.*
192\.168\.*
10\.*

*Conf. Disco:*
/conlinux/thunder/cache 

*Plugins:*
ativar todos

*Instruções para o ConLiNUXCD:*



> 1 - Dê boot no PC pelo cdrom
> Digite no console 'sudo su'
> Digite 'menu'
> 
> Selecione a opção 'f' para formatar o disco onde será gravado o cache
> Se tiver mais de um HD(como no video) informe 'md0' para criar a raid0.
> Se tiver apenas 1 HD, informe como aparece na tela (ex: sda).
> Responda 's' para as perguntas confirmando a formatação







> 2 - Após formatação, acesse a opção 'c' do menu para configurar o thunder.conf e interface de rede (eth0), logo após a opção 'z' desliga o servidor já configurado, bastando religar pra utilizar o novo servidor, já esta tudo pronto e só consumiu 3 minutos do seu tempo.


 Não retire o cd do drive, o sistema roda apartir dele.

*ConLiNUXCD com ThunderCache Pro gratuito e RAID0 em 3 minutos:
*



*Recursos do ConLiNUXCD Versão 1.97 (ISO de 260MB)*



> Menu de configuração em modo texto facilitado
> 
> Configura thunder.conf pelo menu
> Retém as configuração do ThunderCache
> 
> Configura rede pelo menu
> Retém as configurações de rede
> 
> Salva Gráficos de ganho e monitoramento
> ...




*Exemplo de conexões para ligação do servidor:*
*http://img402.imageshack.us/img402/4...nlinuxcd80.png

Exemplo de configurações para integração completa ao MikroTik ROS:*
Range dos Clientes: 10.0.0.0/19
 Mikrotik Interface Cache: 192.168.10.253
ThunderCache eth0: 192.168.10.250
Netmask: 255.255.255.0
Network: 192.168.10.0
Broadcast: 192.168.10.255
Gateway: 192.168.10.253
DNS: 127.0.0.1

*Crie o mascaramento que será utilizado pelo cache:*
/ip firewall nat
add action=masquerade chain=srcnat comment="PC.MASCARAMENTO" disabled=no src-address=RANGE.DO.SERVER.THUNDER

onde RANGE.DO.SERVER.THUNDER=192.168.10.0/24, isso mascara todos os ips da rede 192.168.10.XXX  

*Desvio de trafego do MikroTik para o servidor ConLinuxCD:

Para PPPOE/MAC/QUEUE:
* /ip firewall nat
add action=dst-nat chain=dstnat comment="PC.PPPOE" content=!https disabled=no dst-address-list=!sem_cache_dst dst-port=80 protocol=tcp src-address=RANGE.DOS.CLIENTES/MSK src-address-list=!sem_cache_src to-addresses=IP.DO.SERVER.THUNDER to-ports=PORTA.DO.SERVER.THUNDER

*Para HOTSPOT:*
 /ip firewall nat
add action=dst-nat chain=pre-hotspot comment="PC.HOTSPOT" content=!https disabled=no dst-address-list=!sem_cache_dst dst-port=80 hotspot=auth protocol=tcp src-address=RANGE.DOS.CLIENTES/MSK to-addresses=IP.DO.SERVER.THUNDER to-ports=PORTA.DO.SERVER.THUNDER


*Quer acelerar a entrega do conteúdo em cache?
* Acesse o painel de suporte em: PAINEL BM SOFTWARE 

CONFIG THUNDER, Thunder:
MARCAÇÃO TOS (DECIMAL) DE HIT: 72

 No servidor MikroTik ROS 3.x ou maior utilize:
DSCP (TOS): 18

Os valores são correspondentes, pra quem utiliza o método antigo também funciona com: 
Content: X-Cache: HIT
Content: Thunder: HIT from Thunder 
e também personalizado, a mais indicada é a marcação do TOS/DSCP e não o uso da content.

Se quiser agradecer fique a vontate em clicar na estrelinha logo abaixo.

continua logo abaixo...
http://static1.under-linux.net/images/misc/pencil.png

----------


## m4d3

*Número de clientes e threads:* 
THREADS: São instâncias simultâneas paralelas de processos do thunder. Cada sessão que passe pelo proxy demanda uma thread. Dessa forma no plano gratuito (1000 threads) é possível ter 1000 processos filhos simultaneamente, ou seja 1000 URLs abertas ao mesmo tempo (em paralelo). Quando não houver threads suficientes para atender a carga, demais requisições ficam em espera até a liberação dos children (processos filhos). Note que download accelerators e afins consomem mais de uma thread por download/sessão.

*Quantos clientes consigo atender com no plano gratuito ?*  
- A resposta é simples, tantos quanto as requisições aguentarem, podem ser 10, 100 ou 10000 vai depender do que estiverem fazendo na web, nos testes que fizemos as 1000 threads atendem aproximamente 280 clientes simultâneos, podendo variar de acordo com as configurações de cada servidor.

A PC RAM Informática desenvolve este LiveCD com intuito de ajudar aqueles que não possuem conhecimentos suficientes para instalação e configuração de seus servidores ou que não podem pagar pela consultoria e suporte para uma instalação profissional mas que também tem o direito e gostariam de utilizar a ferramenta para melhorar a qualidade de seus serviços. 
É recomendável conhecimento básico em linux e mikrotik para executar os procedimentos, se não os tiver procure alguém que tenha ou melhor, estude para obter. Perguntas não relacionadas ao tópico serão ignoradas, evite questionamentos do tipo 'o meu não funcionou, o que eu faço', pois a resposta será sempre, procure alguém que possa te orientar como executar os passos do tutorial.
*
DICAS IMPORTANTES:
*Utilize apenas uma placa de rede no servidor (tanto faz onboard ou offboard)
O login digitado na configuração do menu é obrigatoriamente [email protected]

Após configurar e reiniciar o servidor, digite no terminal:
sudo su
ps ax |grep thunder |wc -l

Se aparecer algo como 0 ou 1, verifique seu usuário que deve ser algo como [email protected] e senha no arquivo /conlinux/config/thunder.conf e reinicie o thunder com o comando /etc/init.d/thunder restart

*Download do ConLiNUXCD 1.97i 259MB |* MD5 5d45f53ff7526398df71b1951f792d8e
(CD atualizado em 22/02/2011)

Parte 1 - 4Shared - 126MB
Parte 2 - 4Shared - 123MB

 Parte 1 - 
Parte 1 - 

Parte 2 - 
Parte 2 - 

CD Completo - 

Precisando de uploaders para novos hosts.

Obrigado aos amigos pelo tempo e disposição em upar os arquivos.

Se ajudar upando novos hosts fico grato, se quiser agradecer fique a vontate em clicar na estrelinha.

----------


## m4d3

reservado, continuação...

----------


## danielbsb88

vou testar aqui.......

----------


## Acronimo

Luciano como sempre surpreendendo, obrigado

----------


## mikrotikuser

Olá em meu caso tenho uma RB 1100 com a que controlo minha rede e no tenho criado 3 hotspot com os rangos:
10.10.0.0/24
10.10.1.0/24
10.10.2.0/24

pode-se instalar este cache enmi rede tal e como se indica, e em caso de requerer suporte para a instalacion cuales são tuas honorarios em dolares americanos? Saludos

----------


## m4d3

Obrigado amigos pelos comentários, o sistema é livre de pagamento basta seguir o tutorial, roda direto do CD, não precisa ser instalado mas apenas configurado, estou terminando esta madrugada de fazer o upload da ISO e pelo visto vai demorar, espero que até pela manhã esteja concluído. O CD hoje totalmente estável tem sido testado desde março/2010 e vem recebendo melhorias a cada nova release.

Valeu pessoall

----------


## dinoqnet

Grande m4d3, esse livecd tem limite de THREADS? Abraços!!

----------


## gladstony

Parabens pela contribuição.

----------


## leobsl

no inicio ele fala limete para 500 threads


.......

so queria saber quantos usuarios esse limite suporta pois tenho cerca de 3000 clientes 

sera que suporta???

----------


## leobsl

E parabens ..... 

vai ajudar muita gente ....

----------


## klabundee

Salve M4D3

tranquilo?



Tive a oportunidade de testar esse Live, faz uns 3 meses.
Muito bom, estava com +- 500 clientes rodando.


35% de economia de link em 4 semanas rodando ele.



Obrigado

----------


## pinhais

Este é o thunder-cache, tinhamos aqui o pago, realmente é excelente, mas quando começou com problemas de autenticação, começaram as dores de cabeça. por isso resolvemos desativar.

----------


## m4d3

Adicionados links para download...

----------


## rbrgamea

colegas sou bem leigo no thunder e queria tirar uma duvida sobre a config dos ips do thunder
se eu usar os seguites config na placa do thunder
ip:192.168.10.250 (ip do thunder)?
mask:255.255.255.0
network: 192.168.10.0
broadcast: 192.168.10.255
gatway: 192.168.10.253
dns: 201.10.128.2 (operadora) 192.168.0.10 (load balance paralelo) qual desses uso?

no mk 3.30 em adress
colocarei
ip: 192.168.10.100 (pode ser este)?
network:192.168.10.0
broadcast:192.168.10.255

minha faixa de clientes é 192.168.6.1 pppoe 192.168.2.1 hotspot

em firewall o to adress ficaria 192.168.10.250? ip do thunder?

desde ja agradeço

----------


## m4d3

MikroTik: 192.168.10.253

Thunder: 
IP: 192.168.10.250
DNS: 192.168.10.253
GAT: 192.168.10.253

Siga o exemplo do tutorial que irá funcionar.

----------


## rogeriodj

Tem como instalar em HD o live cd?
E o livecd trabalha em bridge ou somente em paralelo?

----------


## gladstony

É possivel instalar os arquivos do livecd em CF e rodar apartir do mesmo?

----------


## rogeriodj

Baixei 3 vezes as partes e não da certo, a parte 2 parece estar errada...

----------


## rbrgamea

luciano fiz como vc disse mas não funcionou o contador de pacotes em interfaces num passa de 500 bytes e não consigo pingar no 192.168.10.250 ( ip do thunder) pelo terminal seria licença? pois usei a que criei no site da bm como saber se a licença ta valendo? se o lgim funcionar no site ja seria um indicativo?
outra coisa eu uso pppoe e hotspot no mesmo server

ppoe no ip 192.168.6.1 e hotspot no ip 192.168.2.1 
no nat coloquei uma regra pra cada faixa e num deu certo ai coloquei uma regra 
com 192.168.0.0/16 com dst nat e to adress 192.168.10.250 eporta 8080 que é a que esta configurada no site da ibm mas não não foi? teria alguma ideia do que poderia ser?

----------


## marcelsalvador

Muito legal.

Obrigado

Acompanhando

----------


## zeusnet

Parte 2 com problemas...

----------


## m4d3

Os dois arquivos devem ser colocados na mesma pasta e descompactados para gerar um único arquivo ISO. Testei e funcionaram, então alguém mais confirma algum problema com os downloads ?

----------


## gladstony

Baixei ainda pouco e consegui unir as partes aqui.

Luciano, tem como rodar o conlinux apartir de um CF de 2gb?

----------


## m4d3

gladstony, 

Se for apartir da ISO tem sim, tem alguns boots que suportam carregar arquivo ISO durante a inicialização, só não me recordo os nomes.

Obrigado pelo retorno a respeito da ISO, garanto a todos que esta funcionando, pra quem não coneseguiu extrair ou é porque baixou parcialmente algum dos arquivos ou não tem os dois arquivos no mesmo diretório.

Grande abraço e um próspero 2011 a todos.

----------


## danielbsb88

aqui foi tranquilo para baixar e descompactar, agora dou o boot e não passa de uma tela aqui.

----------


## Jfabiopd

Galera, pra iniciar o Conlinuxcd num CF ou memoria flash semelhante experimentem utilizar o unetbootin ele é capaz de por uma porção de distros Gnu/Linux pra rodar em memorias flash.!!

vou baixar essa noite e então farei testes, vou experimentar com unetbootin numa partição do meu SAS!

----------


## olivionet

Tenho o Thunder 6 freebsd c/ raid0 qual a diferença ??

----------


## amilton

Acompanhando. Pretendo testar em breve. Valeu m4d3.

----------


## sputnick

Luciano, 
dúvidas, 
1.Já me cadastrei umas 3 vezes e nao recebi o login.

2. A configuracao é feita nesse "painel de controle" externo ? sendo assim o sistema busca nesse server para baixar as configuracçoes ... verificar a senha ... se esse server ficar fora do ar..? e eu reiniciar o meu server.. o q acontece?

----------


## m4d3

sputnick,

Por onde você se cadastrou e qual foi o login solicitado, vou verificar o que ocorreu assim que me passar estes dados.

A configuração é na maior parte online pelo painel, existem servidores de backup (3 até onde eu sei). A configuração toda pode ser feita seguindo o tutorial, não acontece nada se reiniciar, as informações são salvas assim que você configura, pode reiniciar 1000x que continuam salvas.

----------


## gigagere

> *Hardware Mínimo - Atende redes com ate 40 pc's*
> Processador 1.2Ghz
> 512 MB RAM
> 1 HD 80GB
> 
> *Hardware Desejável - Atende redes com até 140 pc's* 
> Processador 1.8Ghz ou superior
> 2 GB RAM
> 1 HD 500GB ou maior
> ...


caramba o meu nao juntou nao alguem ajuda ai

----------


## sputnick

tentei login : sputnick

nao recebi nada por e-mail..

entao as configuracoes feitas on-line no painel ficam salvas localmente... ??

----------


## sputnick

se as configuracoes locais e vitais ao funcionamento do meu server local dependerem de um server remoto para rodar .. inclui-se a senha do thunder .. é no minimo um solucao pouco elegante...

se um dia o thundercache morrer... meu server vai morrer tbm?

----------


## eta1303

A parte 2 ta com problema
vou tentar baixar novamente

----------


## m4d3

> se as configuracoes locais e vitais ao funcionamento do meu server local dependerem de um server remoto para rodar .. inclui-se a senha do thunder .. é no minimo um solucao pouco elegante...
> 
> se um dia o thundercache morrer... meu server vai morrer tbm?


Discordo totalmente, é muito elegante e segura, tanto que se o hd do seu servidor der pau você não perde as configurações, bastando levantar novo servidor e colocar seu usuário e senha.
Se o thunder morrer, isso é sério ?? Bom se isso acontecer vc já disse, morreu, se morreu é o fim e o fim não tem volta, a não ser que alguém descubra a cura pra morte acho que não tem jeito mesmo.

----------


## m4d3

A parte 2 não esta com problema, foi baixada por mim e por tantos outros, pode estar com problema o arquivo que você baixou parcialmente ou contaminado por algum virus após o download.

----------


## m4d3

> tentei login : sputnick
> 
> nao recebi nada por e-mail..
> 
> entao as configuracoes feitas on-line no painel ficam salvas localmente... ??


Quando efetua o cadastro pelo site recebe a confirmação por e-mail, se não recebeu é porque não obteve sucesso no cadastro, recomendo refazer o cadastro pelo site conforme indicação no post.

----------


## eta1303

baxei novamente
tudo certo vou rodar agora, valeu *m4d3*

----------


## osmano807

Pessoal, peço que acalmem-se.
Uma discussão por tão pouco não é querido por ninguém.
Cada empresa desenvolve soluções voltadas a um público alvo, se você não faz parte deste, só lhe resta procurar uma solução que lhe atenda.

----------


## eta1303

Galera 
o thunder nao ta fazendo cache onde sera que to errando

----------


## m4d3

eta,

Passe alguma informação se quer ajuda!! 
Criou o diretório onde será feito o cache, configurou o painel online, restartou o servidor após configuração, esta pingando pra internet, navega no cliente, registra algo nos logs, colocou usuário e senha na configuração do cd conforme o video, leu o tutorial do inicio ao fim, tem alguma dúvida ?

Seria bom que todos seguissem o que ta escrito, normalmente quem lê o tutorial consegue fazer sozinho.

----------


## eta1303

Criou o diretório onde será feito o cache: sim ( no hd) 
configurou o painel online: sim
restartou o servidor após configuração: sim
esta pingando pra internet:sim
navega no cliente: sim
registra algo nos logs:não
colocou usuário e senha na configuração do cd conforme o video: sim 
leu o tutorial do inicio ao fim:sim 
tem alguma dúvida:sim ( as configuração online que fiz vai ser aplicada no thunder automaticamente? ou nao)

----------


## adbthomaz

Boa tarde meu caro m4d4, tenho um pc aqui com uma placa mãe Pcships 775, com processador Celeron 3.0 + 1Gb de memória, quero colocar um hd de 1TB Sata2, quantos clientes vc acha que posso atender com ele???

----------


## eta1303

boa noite 

alguem sabe pq quando acesso o relatorio do thunder via ip fica (THUNDER THREADS:0) e as x THUNDER THREADS:1) e a conexão muito lenta nos terminas.

----------


## m4d3

> Criou o diretório onde será feito o cache: sim ( no hd) 
> configurou o painel online: sim
> restartou o servidor após configuração: sim
> esta pingando pra internet:sim
> navega no cliente: sim
> registra algo nos logs:não
> colocou usuário e senha na configuração do cd conforme o video: sim 
> leu o tutorial do inicio ao fim:sim 
> tem alguma dúvida:sim ( as configuração online que fiz vai ser aplicada no thunder automaticamente? ou nao)


Caro eta,

Se não registra nos logs é porque não esta recebendo as requisições, então você deve efetuar os procedimentos do tutorial por completo, redirecionando os clientes do mikrotik com as regras referenciadas no tutorial e configurar o thunder como modo transparent true, ou se preferir configurar no o ip e porta do proxy no browser e utilizar o modo transparent false (somente indicado para lan-houses que não possuem outro servidor ou meio de efetuar o redirecionamento).

adbthomaz,
*
Hardware Desejável - Atende redes com até 160 pc's* 
Processador 1.8Ghz ou superior
2 GB RAM
1 HD 500GB ou maior

eta,

1 (uma) thread indica que o seu cadastro não esta correto, o login deve ser [email protected], deve utilizar o video de configuração, isso fará a liberação das 1000 threads do modo demonstração.

----------


## eta1303

caro m4d3, obrigado pela resposta vou comerçar novamente do zero.

----------


## eta1303

Caro m4d3 boa noite, 

Fiz tudo movamente como manda o tutorial porem quando a regra de redirecionamento no mk ta ativa nao navego no entanto o msn fica normal. quando coloco ps *ax |grep thunder |wc -l* retorna *1* e ja foi verificado o tuhnder.conf 
Login:[email protected]
pass: xxxx
transparente true
cacherdir /conlinux/thunder/cacher/
cache_limit 90
pidfile /var/run/thunder/thunder.pid
......
e ja restart o thunder e continua com *1*
essa parte *Header Personalizado X-Cache: deixei em branco*

----------


## m4d3

Parece que o erro esta aqui
cacherdir /conlinux/thunder/cacher/

O correto seria
cachedir /conlinux/thunder/cache/

conserta lá no painel online da bm e reinicia o servidor pelo menu, depois testa e veja se resolveu

----------


## eta1303

ok

----------


## eta1303

ta certo foi erro na digitação

----------


## eta1303

no painel da bm em parent proxy vou colocar o *ip do thunder* ou *ip da interface do mk q se conecta com thunder*?

----------


## m4d3

Reinicie o servidor pelo menu, opção z para desligar depois ligue novamente.

digite sudo su
depois digite /etc/init.d/thunder restart
cole aqui a mensagem completa do restart...

Qual o seu usuário ?

----------


## eta1303

ok
[email protected]

----------


## m4d3

Você utiliza ip público nos clientes ? se não, desative o TPROXY. 
E de qualquer modo adicione os ips na lista de ips Sem TPROXY conforme o tutorial.

----------


## eta1303

[email protected]

----------


## eta1303

shutting down thunder ...
starting thunder ....
exiting..
/home/conlinux
[email protected](0/0)$

----------


## m4d3

> Reinicie o servidor pelo menu, opção z para desligar depois ligue novamente.
> 
> digite sudo su
> depois digite /etc/init.d/thunder restart
> cole aqui a mensagem completa do restart...
> 
> Qual o seu usuário ?


Fez errado, faça novamente...

----------


## eta1303

desative o TPROXY no menu do thunder é isso
os ip para adicionar no painel são aqueles ou o que uso nas minha confgurações da minha rede e vou colocar ele da quele jeito que ta tutorial?

----------


## m4d3

> Você utiliza ip público nos clientes ? se não, desative o TPROXY. 
> E de qualquer modo adicione os ips na lista de ips Sem TPROXY conforme o tutorial.


Utiliza ?
Desativou ?
Adicionou na lista conforme tutorial ?

----------


## m4d3

> [email protected]


Não houve nenhuma tentativa de login com este usuário então tem coisa errada na sua configuração, siga o tutorial, outros conseguiram porque você não haveria de conseguir ?

----------


## eta1303

Companheiro a mesma sms

*Shutting down Thunder ...
Starting Thunder ....
exiting..
*

----------


## eta1303

vou logar agora
ja estou logado na bm

----------


## m4d3

Veja como deve aparecer no restart


Lembre de usar o ping pra testar se tem saida pra internet apartir dae, teste com 'ping uol.com.br' se estiver ok basta reiniciar conforme na imagem.

----------


## eta1303

ok 
vou ver agora

----------


## eta1303

caro m4d3,

mk-----pinga>>>> thunder: ok
thunder --------pinga >>>>>>uol.com.br, google.com.br e etc
cliente -----------pinga >>>>>> tunder

*porem quando /etc/init.d/thunder restart*

*Shutting down Thunder ...*
*Starting Thunder ...*
*exiting..*

*onde estar errado?*

----------


## eta1303



----------


## eta1303

essa são as configurações do painel da bm 
veja por favor se ta tudo certo

OBS: tenho acesso ao relatorio do thunder via navegador porem os tred fica em 0 ou 1

----------


## eta1303

duvidas

em *parent proxy* esse ip 192.168.10.250 é do thunder, ta certo ou não?
em *sem cache* é pra colocar do jeito que ta no tutorial é?
em *escutar ip* qual é esse ip?

agradeço sua atenção

----------


## m4d3

Manda print da tela do relatório e outro dos pings pro uol e google.

----------


## m4d3

> duvidas
> 
> em *parent proxy* esse ip 192.168.10.250 é do thunder, ta certo ou não?
> em *sem cache* é pra colocar do jeito que ta no tutorial é?
> em *escutar ip* qual é esse ip?
> agradeço sua atenção


Parent e escutar ip é o padrão do painel, não altere, não tem referencia a isso no tutorial e portanto podem haver outras configurações sem sentido.

Como eu já disse antes, uma boa leitura é recomendada, não ler o tutorial demonstra falta de respeito.

----------


## eta1303



----------


## eta1303

nao tenho como manda a do ping da uol e do google

----------


## m4d3

Seu servidor não tem conexão com a internet, sem isso só se for mágico.

----------


## mikrotikuser

Olá, nas seguintes regras: 

*Para HOTSPOT:*
 /ip firewall nat
add action=dst-nat chain=pre-hotspot comment="PC.HOTSPOT" content=!https disabled=no dst-address-list=!sem_cache_dst dst-port=80 hotspot=auth protocol=tcp src-address=RANGE.DOS.CLIENTES/MSK to-addresses=IP.DO.SERVER.THUNDER to-ports=*PORTA.DO.SERVER.THUNDER*

qual é o valor para: *PORTA.DO.SERVER.THUNDER*

Saludos

----------


## m4d3

> Olá, nas seguintes regras: 
> 
> *Para HOTSPOT:*
>  /ip firewall nat
> add action=dst-nat chain=pre-hotspot comment="PC.HOTSPOT" content=!https disabled=no dst-address-list=!sem_cache_dst dst-port=80 hotspot=auth protocol=tcp src-address=RANGE.DOS.CLIENTES/MSK to-addresses=IP.DO.SERVER.THUNDER to-ports=*PORTA.DO.SERVER.THUNDER*
> 
> qual é o valor para: *PORTA.DO.SERVER.THUNDER*
> 
> Saludos


A porta padrão que o thunder utiliza é 8080.

----------


## m4d3

Leia as regras do fórum, não é permitido escrever todo o texto em caixa alta (maiúsculas), com relação a sua pergunta;

1 - Revise os ips, use os do tutorial e o fato de não pingar pode ser o seu firewall depois que você acertar os ips verifique isso.
2 - Se não tem o pipe ( | ) é porque o seu teclado esta configurado diferente do padrão utilizado pelo cd, mude a configuração do teclado no linux ou troque de teclado para efetuar as configurações e testes que desejar, depois nem de teclado nem monitor serão mais necessários, pra configurar o teclado, utilize a busca do google.

----------


## mikrotikuser

Olá Luciano, tenho uma dúvida.... ao terminar de fazer o processo com o LiveCD e despues de fornecer os dados de configuracion na pagina BM SOFTWARE, é necessário conectar a internet o CPU com Thunder para validar a configuracion e despues fazer a interconexion com o Mikrotik? tenho leido todos os post mas me fica esta dúvida....

Saludos

----------


## m4d3

mikrotikuser,

Para ejecutar el LiveCD todas las conexiones físicas y configuración IP necesarias deben estar listo, así cuando la introducción de datos en su nombre de usuario y contraseña, el sistema de registro se utiliza el panel en online para iniciar el cacheo de inmediato, sin ella no tendrán éxito.

Gracias

----------


## mikrotikuser

Ahhh okk, entonces ya debo tener conectado el CPU con Thunder al Mikrotik y el MIkrotik ya debe tener internet, te agradezco la respuesta y disculpa si hago preguntas un poco obvias pero no tengo mucha experiencia en esto.... Saludos

----------


## jeanlima

Amigo ja tentei instalar em duas maquinas e com 2 cds, fica sempre na tela inicial não passa, tem que ser em um hd com linux? ou quando formatar o HD fica linux, posso instalar a nivel de teste em Virtualização pelo windows, ou seja atraves do winbox crio uma partição linux e rdo na partição virtual?

----------


## m4d3

jean,

Se não passa da tela de boot verifique:

1 - Se o drive esta lendo o cd, se pisca o led de leitura do cdrom.
2 - Deve permancer entre 30s e 5 minutos para a leitura do cd todo.
A tela fica com o icone do ubuntu piscando durante o carregamento.
No final aparece o shell com as informações da release.

O boot funciona mesmo sem o hd conectado então o problema é outro, pode testar em alguma VM que também funciona.

----------


## eta1303

vou tentar novamente

----------


## Lucas1985

Bom....só queir atirar algumas dúvidas já q sou leigo.....precisa o web-proxy do mikrotik?! c sim, como faço pra redirecioná-lo?! naum estou conseguindo fazer funcioinar....aguardo respostas..

----------


## jeanlima

Amigo, consegui alterando uma configuração na bios (processador).
Ai vem outra pergunta minha rede é 192.168.2.0/24 e gostaria de colocar o thuder com o ip 192.168.2.2/255.255.255.0, posso fazer essa alteração ou so funciona com o ip padrão?

----------


## eta1303

caro m4d3,

depois de varia tentativas conseguir mudar *threads* , porem eu acho que no relatorio tem algo de errado.

ip 192.168.10.250 é do thunder etho

----------


## m4d3

> Bom....só queir atirar algumas dúvidas já q sou leigo.....precisa o web-proxy do mikrotik?! c sim, como faço pra redirecioná-lo?! naum estou conseguindo fazer funcioinar....aguardo respostas..


Siga o tutorial, se não estiver nele é porque não necessita como é o caso do web-proxy do mikrotik.

----------


## m4d3

> caro m4d3,
> 
> depois de varia tentativas conseguir mudar *threads* , porem eu acho que no relatorio tem algo de errado.
> 
> ip 192.168.10.250 é do thunder etho


Sim deve ser o ip do thunder, deve seguir o tutorial nele tem os ip a seguir como exemplo, se estiver começando use conforme as indicações para não haver erro.
Com relação as threads parece que liberou, mas em relação ao restante vamos acompanhar a evolução, parabéns pelo feito.

----------


## eta1303

parabéns pra vc
rsrrsrs

vou continuar testando

----------


## jeanlima

network is unreachable

não consigo ping

----------


## eta1303

vc tem que configura no *menu* do thunder (se vc tiver tentando pinga do thunder )

----------


## adbthomaz

Boa noite meu caro M4D3, vc disse que esse *Hardware Desejável - Atende redes com até 160 pc's* 
Processador 1.8Ghz ou superior
2 GB RAM
1 HD 500GB ou maior
Ai te pergunto, atende 160 clientes no total ou conectados ao mesmo tempo???

----------


## Lucas1985

Me desculpa pela minha ignorancia....mais naum to entendendo nada......trabalho com rede /30.......e outra.....qual o primeiro procedimento a fazer?!e no thunder online .........config thunder....confg de ip e porta deixo tudo default?! só q tem camera na minha rede q trabalha nessa porta q já está aberta!!mesmo assim.....naum estou conseguindo fazer nada...nem pingar do mikritk para o thunder.....ainda naum entendi a resposta q recebi....web-proxy do mikrotik tem q estar ativado?!c sim....como faço esse redirecionamento..em parent proxy....to muito confuso ainda....desculpe minha ignorancia!!
desde já grato a todos

----------


## Lucas1985

ops......mais uma pergunta....esses dns 127.0.0.1 tem q usar ele mesmo ou o ip da placa do mikrotik q está servinso internet pro conlinux?!

ex:
ip:192.168.10.250
masc:255.255.255.0
get192.168.10.253
dns:192.168.10.253

----------


## jeanlima

Ja configurei o thunder de todas as formas possiveis e não consigo pingar, como posso saber se ele reconheceu a placa? qual seria os comandos?

----------


## eta1303

caro lucas,

uma sugestão

vc tenta como ta no tutorial se funcionar depois vc vai fazendo as modificações

----------


## eta1303

tente refazer tudo como ta no tutorial 
passo a passo

quando terminar tente pingar mk -------thunder

depois post o resultado

----------


## eta1303

caro m4d3, 

to com um problema agora , quando desativo a regra de redirecionamento do trafego mk ----- para thunder mavego norma quando ela ta ativa nao consigo navegar

e o thunder ta pingando na net

ping uol.com.br
64 butes from home.uol.com.br (200.221.2.45): icmp_seg=648 ttl=56 time=98 ms
64 butes from home.uol.com.br (200.221.2.45): icmp_seg=696 ttl=55 time=88.7 ms

ping terra.com.br


64 butes from www.terra.com.br (200.154.56.80): icmp_seg=80 ttl=246 time=141 ms
64 butes from www.terra.com.br (200.154.56.80): icmp_seg=87 ttl=247 time=137ms

obs: com a regra *enable* ou *Disable* no mk consigo pinga no terra.com.br e google normalmente

o que será?

agradeço a sua atenção

----------


## eta1303

caro M4D3,

verifiquei que o arquivo thunder.pid nao existe no diretoro /var/run/thunder

tem algum problema isso

----------


## jeanlima

amigos, configuro ai consigo pingar o Mikrotik e sites , etc, mais quando reinicio nao fica salvo, volta a rede desconfigurada.
Lembrando que estou fazendo um teste em uma maquina virtual.
Alguem poderia me ajudar?

----------


## Lucas1985

minha dúvida tb, é a mesma do amigo!!!alguém já passou por isso?!

----------


## m4d3

eta,

A sua dúvida pode ajudar os demais então vamos lá.

Se você tem ping pra fora é porque o mascaramento esta funcionando e também a configuração dos ips esta correta, se pinga no endereço o seu dns também esta funcionando. Logo, quando reiniciar o thunder deve aparecer a mensagem que esta OK e que tem 1000 threads liberadas, pra isso vc digita no console.
sudo su 
e depois digita
/etc/init.d/thunder restart
colando aqui no fórum o resultado que vier na tela pra ter certeza de que esta ativando o thunder corretamente, se preferir posta um print screen, aos demais, digo que leiam o tópico e executem como esta lá, se fizerem algo diferente pode não funcionar. Suporte a linux não é aqui, se tem dúvidas básicas devem começar a estudar os comandos eu sempre recomendo isso, afinal entender um pouco o que se passa não faz mal pra ninguém, pra isso serve o fórum.

----------


## mikrotikuser

Olá já tentei configurar o sistema tal e como se explica aqui no foro, mas não consegui o fazer funcionar, aqui lhes deixo uma imagem de como estou a conectar as equipas e as configuraciones que utilizo para ver se me podem ajudar



Outra dúvida que tenho é que quando se termina de configurar o CPU com Thunder há que reiniciar o CPU e permitir que auomaticamente se seleccione a primeira opcion do LiveCD?

agradecere as respostas

Saludos

----------


## eta1303

caro m4d3,
o comando foi executado
o resultado foi o esperado como vc mostrou no print anterior

----------


## eta1303

porem quando ativo a regra de redirecionameno do mk para thunder nao consigo navegar

----------


## eta1303

tem que deixa selecionar a 1 opção
vc consegu pinga da sua rb par o thunder?
do thunder vc consegui pinga para internet?
ex: uol.com.br e google.com.br

post seu resultado

----------


## m4d3

Estou impossibilitado de responder questões que já estão no tutorial.

----------


## eta1303

caro m4d3,

isso nao ta no tutorial
porem quando ativo a regra de redirecionameno do mk para thunder nao consigo navegar

----------


## m4d3

caro eta,

Tutorial atualizado pede nova leitura, se não concordar com os termos infelizmente não poderei ajudar, faço o que posso pra ajudar, mas vou parar de responder questionamentos em vão. Desde já.

----------


## eta1303

caro m4d3,

ok

desculpa qual quer coisa

desde ja agradeço todo a ajuda que tem mim dado.

----------


## jeanlima

Eta,
Se não navega deve estar com algum erro no nat(regra do MK) ve se tem a regra de direcionamento e a regra de mascaramento (masquared). a de direcionamento para porta 8080 tem que estar acima das outras regras.
obs: as regras estão no tutoria ve que tem as regras e dicas para vc criar o quere tree e mangle que faz a marcação dos pacotes, para que o thunder posso contabilizar.
Abs,
Jean Lima

----------


## eta1303

ok jeanlima 
vou verificar

obrigado pela resposta

----------


## eta1303

caro jeanlima,

obrigado pela dica, to navegando e fazendo cache porem a navegação to achando lenta.

vc tem alguma sugestão

----------


## eta1303

caro M4D3, 

quando vou reiniciar o thunder 6 livcd as configuração da eth0 tenho que configurar novamente, sendo que na interfaces ta gravo as configurações certas

vc tem algums sugestão?

desde já agradeço sua atenção

----------


## vcnetwork

Luciano, 
Inicialmente configurei diversas vezes e cheguei a falar igual a muitos de nossos amigos aqui do forum, que não funcionava ou teria algo errado... Mas seguir a risca o tutorial, e funcionou quase perfeito, a unica coisa que achei estranho é que toda vez que estou reiniciando o servidor, para de funcionar, aí preciso restartar a rede, após isso funciona novamente...
caso se seguirem todos os passos e não funcionar, verifiquem com
*ifconfig*
se não mostrar os ips da placa de rede apenas o MAC, utilizem o comando:
*sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart*
aqui funcionou perfeitamente!!!
Luciano verifica ai pra gente por que pode está dando esse problema, desde já agradeço, 
Ronaldo Vieira
VCNETWORK

----------


## Lucas1985

Pow....parece q está cacheando........
só umas dúvidas.....
1-trabalho com rede /30 no mikrotik, como seria o redirecionamento?
2- onde vejo o gráfico, como faço para acessá-lo?
3- a config de rede não fik salva, fiz o q o amigo falou e funcionou...no post logo a cima, só q quando desliga e liga denovo, naum fik salva, e quando faltar luz?!
Obrigado a todos do fórum! tenho aprendido muito aki!

----------


## eta1303

caro lucas,

2- vc tem q digitar o ip do thunder no seu navegado
ok


post o resultado

----------


## vcnetwork

Fiquei testando por 32 hs, e aparentimente funcionando, mas não sei o que houve, parou do nada... num consigo pingar de dentro do cache, qnd mando pingar o pc trava, se tentar pingar pro MK, vai tranquilo, vou reconfigurar tudo mais uma vez e posto resultados...

----------


## vcnetwork

Luciano.... era problema aqui, mas revirei tudo aqui, achei dois problemas, 1º Placa de Rede Danificada (Paraguaias)!!!, 2º de tanto verificar o que tava errado, acabei digitando um x na regra do nat dentro do mk... ao inves de *srcnat* tava _xsrcnat_... 
Só continuou o problema de ter que toda vez que reiniciar o sistema eu ter que restartar a rede com o comando:
*sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
**sudo /etc/init.d/thunder restart*
Fora isso, tudo o ok, vou continuar testando e posto resultados... E muito obrigado pela atenção...





> Fiquei testando por 32 hs, e aparentimente funcionando, mas não sei o que houve, parou do nada... num consigo pingar de dentro do cache, qnd mando pingar o pc trava, se tentar pingar pro MK, vai tranquilo, vou reconfigurar tudo mais uma vez e posto resultados...

----------


## aka2005

Acompanhando.... show a iniciativa, e o projeto... 100%.... to testando ele aqui em laboratorio... execelente pra quem nao conhece muito d linux, cache e pra quem conhece tbm mais uma opçao de melhoria... parabens a todos do projeto...

Puts agora q vi.. M4D3, se usa ainda ICQ axei q eu era o unico.. rss..

----------


## aka2005

Tive testando aqui e vendo alguns recursos... tenho 2 perguntas* M4D3*... sobre o ConLunux..
1 - Esse iso ai é pra 64bits... pq acima de 4Gb... é usado 64... ele roda abaixo disso?
2 - Sobre a perca de configuraçao da REDE do Linux... sendo o sistema rodando direto do CD, e o HD somente um armazenamento, seria necessario no painel d controle a busca pelo IP como é feito a consulta dos dados do thunder... ou é mesmo um erro nosso feito q ocasiona sempre que reiniciamos o sistema a obrigaçao de restarta a rede??

----------


## Acronimo

Tb é minha duvida

Acompanhando





> Tive testando aqui e vendo alguns recursos... tenho 2 perguntas* M4D3*... sobre o ConLunux..
> 1 - Esse iso ai é pra 64bits... pq acima de 4Gb... é usado 64... ele roda abaixo disso?
> 2 - Sobre a perca de configuraçao da REDE do Linux... sendo o sistema rodando direto do CD, e o HD somente um armazenamento, seria necessario no painel d controle a busca pelo IP como é feito a consulta dos dados do thunder... ou é mesmo um erro nosso feito q ocasiona sempre que reiniciamos o sistema a obrigaçao de restarta a rede??

----------


## m4d3

aka,

O cd não tem problema com o IP, ele armazena o ip e após o reinicio recarrega as configurações inseridas, veja o que um usuário escreveu pra mim no msn depois de receber ajuda.

'Luciano... Só queria lhe dizer... achei o defeito... e é como vc fala nos seus comentários... se fazer do jeito que vc esplica... dá certo... '
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Isso resume um pouco da minha frustração, fazer além do que pede no tutorial ou deixar de seguir o passo a passo pode gerar problema, seguindo o passo a passo o resultado é sempre positivo.

Com relação ao sistema, é 32bits e tem suporte a PAE portanto pode usar os 8Gb de ram normalmente que irá aproveitar toda a memória, este cd é uma amostra do nosso trabalho que apesar de gratuito faz mais do que a maioria dos demais sistemas pagos instalados por terceiros, então usa quem quiser e tiver juizo. Digo mais, comparem o resultado obtido com o ConLiNUXCD e com seu cache atual, garanto que vão se surpreender com o que irão descobrir.

Abraço.

----------


## Acronimo

Sem duvidas agora, 
Alias so tenho umzinha rsr
teria como eu fazer o cd botavel pela pendriver?
rsr
mas de qualquer forma Caiu co Ceu ai Luciano,

----------


## aka2005

> O cd não tem problema com o IP, ele armazena o ip e após o reinicio recarrega as configurações inseridas, veja o que um usuário escreveu pra mim no msn depois de receber ajuda.
> Com relação ao sistema, é 32bits e tem suporte a PAE portanto pode usar os 8Gb de ram normalmente que irá aproveitar toda a memória....


Resondida as questoes, obrigado fera.... vo ve onde ta sendo meu erro sendo q faço o passo passo, so nao consigo levantar a placa d rede configurada ainda.. o resta ta ok, to testando, quero fazer o comercial desse ConLinux. pra alguns provedores aki, pela demanda e facilidade q ele proporciona... obrigado. to ainda na faze de testes...

----------


## julinribeiro

Ola , tudo bem,uma demonstração ... bom trabalho , mas pra rodar constante nao dá , deveria falar sobre as limitações dessa versao , e francamente , rodar um servidor no cd ... essa é pra pacas. 

mas excelente trabalho e iniciativa.. abraços

----------


## sputnick

acho q deveria ficar mais claro .. todas vezes q iniciar o servidor(falta de energia.. manutencao etc.. etc.. ) o mesmo terá q ter internet já disponivel para poder baixar as conf do sistema em si... Portando essa "facilidade".. vai depender sempre de alguem fora da sua rede local para rodar.. e.. portanto ...vc ta na mao do desenvolvedor(es). P/quem nao sabe montar e configurar o serv. com as caracteristiacas do produto, o mesmo é uma saida... mas na minha opniao nao deixaria meu negocio dependente de um outro negocio.. partiria para aprender e nao ficar dependente .. por ex. posso decidir(negociar) por fornecedores de equip.link etc.. etc.... ja com esse sistema, vou fazer o q se decidirem cobrar ou qualquer outra coisa do tipo que eu nao estiver de acordo? aceitar calado..? mudar a regra do jogo do meu negocio no meio do caminho? ou comecar tudo de novo para encontrar uma nova solucao ? é mais facil comecar já com um solucao definitiva no sentido de como vai funcionar meu negocio onde eu possa ter opcoes menos drasticas do que comecar do zero.. Meu ponto de vista !!.. pq nao se faz o painel de conf do sistema salvar tudo local ? ja q algumas coisas sao salvas localmente..

----------


## ederamboni

Ola Amigo!!! Parabens, muito bom estou usando seu sistema, porem estou com um pouco de duvida referente minha configuracao, pois tenho percebido que nao esta dando economia nos meus graficos, por favor de uma olhadinha meu user e [email protected], creio que tem alguma coisa fora, desde ja agradeco...
Att
Eder

----------


## vcnetwork

> Resondida as questoes, obrigado fera.... vo ve onde ta sendo meu erro sendo q faço o passo passo, so nao consigo levantar a placa d rede configurada ainda.. o resta ta ok, to testando, quero fazer o comercial desse ConLinux. pra alguns provedores aki, pela demanda e facilidade q ele proporciona... obrigado. to ainda na faze de testes...


 Digita:
/etc/init.d/networking restart

espero que lhe ajude.. pra funcionou....

----------


## aka2005

Obrigado vcnetwork... eu tenho q fa'zer isso sempre... ha um jeito de colocar quando iniicia esse comando... mas eu nao sei como.. alguem sabe?

----------


## ricardowz

Antes de tudo, parabéns e obrigado ao Luciano pelo trabalho e empenho dedicados ao desenvolvimento deste cd.

Por outro lado, também estou com o mesmo problema: cada vez que reinicio o servidor, tenho que dar os comandos para reconfigurar a rede e iniciar o Thunder manualmente...

Este problema está acontecendo com mais alguém? Conseguiu resolver?

----------


## m4d3

Vou iniciar agradecendo pelo apoio dos amigos, quem tiver algo melhor que possa ser inserido no CD como opcional e quiser enviar com autorização será muito bem vindo. 

Tenho que dizer que o ganho deste cache é bastante superior aos demais, quem tiver dúvida que teste e comprove por si só. 

Com relação ao thunder não iniciar autenticado isso ocorre quando a rede não esta disponível durante o boot do sistema ou por não ter configurado a placa de rede corretamente ainda ou por não conseguir pingar pra internet logo após a configuração da placa de rede, pra quem estiver com este problema verifique se logo após o boot é possível pingar no uol e se a placa de rede esta configurada corretamente, é muito importante ter apenas 1 interface de rede (eth0) que seja detectada pois é nela que será aplicada as configurações de ip.

Quando o ip não é configurado durante o boot (não imagino o motivo além de algum erro nas configurações, repita o processo se tiver dúvida se esta correto ou não) a rota default não é instalada e precisa ser adicionada manualmente, faça isso com o comando.
route add default gw IP.DO.SERVIDOR.MK

Grande abraço e muito obrigado aqueles que de maneira gentil tem auxiliado e participado deste post.

----------


## jeanfrank

Boa noite M4D3

Saudações vc mais uma vez arrebentou, levei uma hora pra deixar tudo ok, patinei numas coisas é verdade mas sem grandes sobre saltos o unico galho é o que o pessoal ta enfrentando, onde ao reiniciar o servidor ele volta com a rede desconfigurada...vou testar uma dica que vc deu no final e deve resolver... mas pra min não é um problema tão grande por enquanto já que tenho uma bancada de baterias com nobreak e dificilmente vou ter problemas a este respeito.
Só pro pessoal do forum saber montei num pc Atlhon X2 64 bits com 4 gigas de ram e hd de 160 gigas.
Esta config é so pra testes, se for bom como ta parecendo vou comprar outra maquina bem mais profissional e gostaria de saber m4d3 como faço pra adquirir mais Threads ?

Obrigado e parabéns mais uma vez.

----------


## jeanfrank

Bom dia Mikrotikuser

De acordo com seu print vc está errando o DNS em vez de 127.0.0.1 troca por 192.168.10.253 e depois que tá tudo instalado e vc fez o procedimento de desligar o Conlinuxcd e ligar ele novamente não tem que fazer mais nada escolher nenhuma opção automatica.
Gente é só ler o tuto do inicio ao fim e usar a sensatez, da certinho não tem erro.
Só tou com o problema ...rs rs rs... da rede voltar desconfigurada e eu ter que levantar ela com o comando:
/etc/init.d/networking restart
Mas tirando isto tá legal demais, ontem fiquei até 1 da manhã acompanhando a turma, na saida clientes deu picos de 20 megas e antes nunca tinha passado de 10 megas.
Valeu m4d3

----------


## jeanfrank

Bom dia

Segue os prints pra analize do ConLINUXCD show de bola.

Atenciosamente
jeanfrank

----------


## jaelcio

Consegui instalar, configurar e fazer ele funcionar sem problemas em um pc com 2gb de memoria hd de 320gb dual core 2.4, queria saber como eu faço para ter um relatório de sites acessados, usando outro computador.
Gostaria de instalar o squid, isso seria possível e se for alguem ja conseguiu usando esse Cache do ConLINUXC.
Qualquer dica ou tutorial sera bem vinda.

----------


## adbthomaz

Boa tarde pessoal, gostaria de ssaber se alguém poderia me dar uma mão para configurar, já gravei o cd fiz o cadstro de user no site e as configurações tanto online cmo no servidor de cache, só na hora de fazer a ligação dele com o mk que estou meio perdido já tentei e retentei e nada, rsrs, se alguém ajudar agradeço. abçs.

----------


## adbthomaz

Olá caros amigos do under, mais uma vez gostaria de pedir a ajuda de vcs para ver se consigo terminar de configurar servidor cache conlinuxCD, já configurei o servidor com a faixa de ips, configurei as regras no MK não sei se precisa mais de alguma coisa, só sei que consigo pinga do MK para o conlinuxcd e para os sites da uol e do google, tanto dele como também dentro da rede do servidor MK, mais quando ativo aquela regra do nat fico sem internet, deeem uma olhada nos printis, desde jpa agradeço. :Confused:

----------


## adbthomaz

Usei os dois comandos, *sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
sudo /etc/init.d/thunder restart, quando restartei o thunder.*
* Apareceu a seguinte mensagem: Please, set your @pcram login and password and try again. Eu sei que ele esá pedindo para inserir meu login e minha senha e tentar novamente mais onde, por favor ajudem. abçs.*

----------


## adbthomaz

Bem uma parte do problema descobri qual é, configurei o login e senha errados, ai coloquei os que cadastrei no site, quando mando reiniciar o servidor thunder aparece essa mensagem, Erro: Duplicidade de ativação, Thunder cant active, verifi your @pcram login and check your connection, a conexão acho que está normal porque pinga pra td, e o login e senha estão certos, espero que tenha uma alma caridosa para ajudar, abçs. :Rock:

----------


## adbthomaz

É pessoal, acho que já estou morto de sono, mais está funcionando, pelo-- td mostra que sim. O erro que estava dando antes que não logava acho que era problemas com o site, ai depois de um tempo tentei entrar nele e não foi, depois de um tempo voltou a funcionar ai fez o login e ativação. Só tem um problema agora, a minha tela do hotspot de status e de redirecionamento depois que logo não estão funcionando, oque pode ser???

----------


## ccr2212

so acompanhado o post!!

----------


## rogerioalenquer

A intenção é a melhor das possiveis mas se voce fizer tudo como diz no tutorial nao funciona, se voce desligar o servidor e ligar novamente ja era, tem restartar a interface. é um problema. mas é gratis né, tem q penar um pouco, ja tentei de tudos as formas fazer funcionar no servidor mikrotik e até agora nada. mas agradeço ao amigo m4d3, o cara que faz um sistema desses e libera p todos tem q ser bom mesmo. parabens!! 
ai ficam meus sinceros votos

----------


## Lucas1985

Quero apenas tirar uma dúvda, como seria o redirecionamento para a rede / 30, na queue?!
desde já grato!

----------


## m4d3

Descobri o bug que fazia não carregar o IP configurado, o bug não afetava a todos os usários por isso alguns não tiveram problema enquanto outros não tiveram sucesso, estou trabalhando na correção e assim que possível (não sei quando mas farei) publico novo cd atualizado.

----------


## exclusivenet

pode ser por isso que não conseguia fazer aqui funcionar .., configurava o ip, mas não mudava no sistema, colocava com dhcp, mas tb não pegava ip automatico :S, aguardando nova versão ..




> Descobri o bug que fazia não carregar o IP configurado, o bug não afetava a todos os usários por isso alguns não tiveram problema enquanto outros não tiveram sucesso, estou trabalhando na correção e assim que possível (não sei quando mas farei) publico novo cd atualizado.

----------


## m4d3

exclusive, 

Se colocar dhcp deve pegar o ip, se não pegou desconfie da placa de rede.

----------


## jeanfrank

Bom dia a todos

Ontem fez 9 dias seguidos que uso a solução ConlinuxCD e economizei no periodo um total de 27% de link, só que na sexta feira fui num cliente fechar um link novo e quando fui entregar o serviço e como de prache testo vários sites percebi um problema, o a opção pesquisar do google.com.br simplesmente deixou de funcionar, a pesquisa só ia se o clique fosse no botão "estou com sorte" no botão "pesquisar" não vai, fiquei intrigado mais ainda por que o problema estava localizado no firefox e chrome no IE tranquilo, pesquisei pelo erro e encontrei vários outros usuarios tendo o mesmo problema ai fiz um teste simples desabilitei as regras de redirecionamento pro conlinux e a opção do pesquisar do google voltou a funcionar habilitei novamente e testei e não funcionou e repeti este processo várias vezes em situações e locais diferentes então terminei por deixar desativado por enquanto o conlinux não deveria ser um problema grande mas acreditem a maioria absoluta dos usuarios de internet são muito inesperientes e não conseguem sacar algo tão elementar ai já viu a internet não presta da problema então espero que alguem tenha tido o mesmo problema e talvez a solução seja encontrada, derrepente alguma atualização de navegador resolva tenho duvidas

Mas ta ai pessoal o conlinux e show de bola mas como todo projeto inovador sempre tem algum detalhe pra ser corrigido

obrigaado

----------


## m4d3

jeanfrank,

O ConLiNUXCD é uma compilação que utiliza linux como base e thundercache pro (modo gratuito ADS) para cache de arquivos, o problema que relatou na verdade não é do cd ou da compilação mas causado pela mudança na busca do google (que já havia sido anunciada) na forma de efetuar buscas (note que ocorre a pesquisa enquanto você digita), o mesmo cd assim que a BM Sofware fizer a correção no modo ADS vai voltar a funcionar, por enquanto o mais simples é clicar no botão "Estou com sorte".

Talvez ainda esta semana saia uma versão nova do cd, espero ter sido corrigido este probleminha até lá.

Abraço

----------


## jeanfrank

Bom dia M4D3

Obrigado pela explicação imaginava algo parecido, na verdade estou muito satisfeito com o desempenho de sua solução os videos carregam bem mais rápido e vários outros beneficios, o problema é a falta de "malicia" de alguns dos clientes que não atentam para o fato do clique "estou com sorte" resolver, ai ficam ligando e reclamando, mas tranquilo vou disponibilizar um aviso temporario na pagina do hotspot alertando pra este detalhe.
Obrigado mais uma vez

----------


## rogerioalenquer

Amigo, voce usa hostspot ai? como faz pra se livrar dos clones de mac? aqui tem mto, e ainda nao achei uma solução

----------


## jeanfrank

rapaz

Realmente este lance de clone de mac é barra, estou nos ultimos dias ou mês com o hotspot comecei a migração pra solução pppoe, é mais seguro e sinceramente achei muito mais eficiente que hotspot da menos problemas e na verdade a unica exigencia é que o sinal até o cliente seja perfeito mas não é problema por que a gente sempre fecha o cliente com o sinal muito bom se não a gente nem fecha.

valeu

----------


## aka2005

Nao é atoa q as "Teles" utilizam na adsl PPPOE pra autenticaçao... sinal q é complicado burla o sistema... ja apanhei muito com hotpost,, ipXmac..

----------


## caraipe

Estou migrando e estou satisfeito com os resultados do pppoe.

Vlw amigos

----------


## marconipcd

Alguem teve problema com páginas de autenticação, depois de direcionado a conexão para o thunder não consigo abrir páginas https:// só http://, alguem ta passando pelo mesmo problema??

----------


## jaelcio

tbm tive problemas com sites https e principalmente que o resultado da busca do google eu desativei devido a esses problemas.

----------


## aka2005

Tira elas do thunder meu amigo... ja penso nisso?

----------


## marconipcd

Certo amigo, só que me parece meio inviavel, colocar site por site que não está pegando já que existem varios, milhares que utilizam https, mesmo assim fiz um teste deixando por exemplo o orkut de fora e não funcionou, mais alguem passou pelo mesmo problema?

----------


## m4d3

marconipdc, 

A sugestão é vc tirar o https pela content e não listar ip por ip, faz um accept antes do redir pro cache de conteúdo https que isso resolve, além do que https não faz cache.

Por favor se forem fugir do tópico criem outro post, obrigado.

Abraço

----------


## aka2005

Luciano... tai respondida a questao de nosso amigo... uma pergunta a ti colega... vc utilizou squid nesse cache?? cara... se uso qual versao dele?? nao percebi ele instalado

----------


## m4d3

aka,

Nada de squid nem lusca ou similares, apenas o cd rodando o thunder mesmo, o desempenho é sem comparação.

Abraço

----------


## dim47

ola so luciano...
se agente precisar de mais de 1000 threads?
como funcionaria?

----------


## m4d3

O conlinux é baseado no thundercache pro e este oferece 1000 threads em modo gratuito com publicidade, para mais de 1000 threads é necessário adquirir uma licença e assinar um plano de threads mensal.

Abraço.

----------


## aka2005

> amigos, configuro ai consigo pingar o Mikrotik e sites , etc, mais quando reinicio nao fica salvo, volta a rede desconfigurada.
> Lembrando que estou fazendo um teste em uma maquina virtual.
> Alguem poderia me ajudar?


Amigo, vc ja leu o topico todo antes??? se ja, sua perguta entao ta respondia, caso nao tenha axado, é so procurar, pq o erro de perde a conf. é a placa d rede, q tem q da o comando de restart pra ela recarrega os ips... o LUCIANO, falo q viu o erro e vai concerta-lo assim q ele puder.. mas por enquanto usa /etc/init.d/network restart. ou leia o topico todo antes de fica fazendo as mesmas perguntas.

----------


## wicktor

Ei doidão expirou e agora não aceita mais comandos para iniciar.

----------


## m4d3

Publicado novo cd com as correções, peço ajuda de todos para que publiquem seus feedbacks....

----------


## gamaj1

Tem como usa-lo junto a um servidor Linux Ubuntu-server-10.0.4 ou spo com Mikrokit?
Abraço

----------


## JonasMT

estou com problema quando dou o comando Menu ele diz que o msm expiro? o.O e nao aparece nada... dicas?

Ja resolvi, porem toda vez que muda a data expira.. tem conserto ou devo deixar a data errada msm?

----------


## m4d3

logo sai a versao atualizada e com as correções, mantenha sempre o cd atualizado que isso não acontece mais...

----------


## JonasMT

No aguardo da nova versao, em quanto isso fico nos testes com thunder 6  :Smile: 

Grato e parabens pelo excelente trabalho

----------


## gamaj1

Pergunto mais uma vez, tem como usar um Servidor Linux no lugar do Mikrokit?

----------


## Thiago3l

conlinux atualmente nao funciona?? nem com a data errada?

----------


## m4d3

Upando cd atualizado....

----------


## JonasMT

No aguardo  :Big Grin:

----------


## GEISSONHUGO

aguardando....

----------


## m4d3

Em comemoração ao novo cd publicado (primeira página, segundo post deste tópico) segue música em homenagem aos nerds de plantão :

Escolha já seu nerd

É isso por enquanto, espero o feedback de vocês com relação ao desempenho, bugs e sugestões, só assim pra melhorar o cd a cada publicação.

Abraço a todos.

----------


## GEISSONHUGO

Luciano, baixei a nova versão, gravei em um cd... resetei a conta no painel do thunder, configurei, mas na hora de reiniciar o thunder reporta o seguinte erro.

Problema com o pacote de autenticação
Thunder cant activate, very your @pcram login and check your connection

Lembrando que o thunder esta conectado a internet, pingando em sites e ips externos, tudo ok.

o que poderia ser esse problema?
alguem ja passou por isso?

----------


## Thiago3l

Amigo instalei fiz tudo corretamente mas meu servidor CONLINUX para no boot na MSG:

UPDATING THE SYSTEM LOGO



Tenho LOAD BALANCE, sera que influencia? porque em foruns normalmente tenho q colocar regras de um link só

(qualquer coisa desculpe minha ignorancia)

----------


## danilosceu

> *Número de clientes e threads:* 
> THREADS: São instâncias simultâneas paralelas de processos do thunder. Cada sessão que passe pelo proxy demanda uma thread. Dessa forma no plano gratuito (1000 threads) é possível ter 1000 processos filhos simultaneamente, ou seja 1000 URLs abertas ao mesmo tempo (em paralelo). Quando não houver threads suficientes para atender a carga, demais requisições ficam em espera até a liberação dos children (processos filhos). Note que download accelerators e afins consomem mais de uma thread por download/sessão.
> 
> *Quantos clientes consigo atender com no plano gratuito ?* 
> - A resposta é simples, tantos quanto as requisições aguentarem, podem ser 10, 100 ou 10000 vai depender do que estiverem fazendo na web, nos testes que fizemos as 1000 threads atendem aproximamente 280 clientes simultâneos, podendo variar de acordo com as configurações de cada servidor.
> 
> A PC RAM Informática desenvolve este LiveCD com intuito de ajudar aqueles que não possuem conhecimentos suficientes para instalação e configuração de seus servidores ou que não podem pagar pela consultoria e suporte para uma instalação profissional mas que também tem o direito e gostariam de utilizar a ferramenta para melhorar a qualidade de seus serviços.
> É recomendável conhecimento básico em linux e mikrotik para executar os procedimentos, se não os tiver procure alguém que tenha ou melhor, estude para obter. Perguntas não relacionadas ao tópico serão ignoradas, evite questionamentos do tipo 'o meu não funcionou, o que eu faço', pois a resposta será sempre, procure alguém que possa te orientar como executar os passos do tutorial.
> 
> ...


 Estou upando a iso inteira para o megaupload, que tem o tempo de espera menor e está mais rapido para baixar que o 4Shared. E tbm evitando erros de juncao de arquivos por ser a iso pronta. amanha coloco o link aqui.

----------


## icemanbrazil

Estou com uma duvida para o modo bridge (sem MK).

Segui o tutorial e apenas deixei desabilitado o proxy transparente (no painel de controle também).
Deixei a conexão como DHCP, e reservei um IP atrelado ao MAC no meu servidor da rede (BFW).
O Thunder cache recebe normalmente o IP e pinga a net e minha rede interna. E o PC usado como teste que esta na rede pinga o Thunder Cache e abre o link http://IP.do.Thunder.
Porem ao configurar o Firefox para usar proxy (IP do Thunder + porta 8080), não abre nenhuma pagina (carrega rapidamente e fica em branco), e nem o http://IP.do.Thunder.

Config da rede:
Modem em Bridge --- BFW com DHCP ativo --- SWITCH --- Conlinux + PCs Clientes

IP do servidor (BFW) = 192.168.255.1/24
IP do Thunder Cache = 192.168.255.222/24
IP do PC cliente pra teste = 192.168.255.2/24 - Gateway = 192.168.255.1 - DNS = 192.168.255.1 (testado também com DNS da operadora).


OBS: Se usar um Pen Drive para boot ocorre o problema de ele reconhecer 2 HDs e não montar automaticamente o HD com as configs e cache. Tendo que montar manualmente e dar um reload no Thunder para funcionar.

OBS 2: Em modo IP estático o Thunder não reconhecia a internet.

OBS 3: Não consegui dar o comando de teste, pois não sei como digitar o IOTA "|" no prompt do conlinux... :Frown: 

Pergunta:
No modo Bridge (Sem MK), não tem como usar o modo proxy transparente?
Pois a minha idéia seria deixar o Thunder Cache recebendo a internet diretamente do Modem, e dele sairia um cabo de rede de uma segunda placa para o Servidor da rede (BFW com QOS + Controle de MAC+IP, etc). Para depois ser entregue a um SWITCH com os PCs clientes conectados.

PS: Foi uma ótima idéia o Conlinux + Thunder Cache em LiveCD!!!

----------


## Inforway_pb

Bom dia, estou tentando rodar aqui mas ta dando o seguinte erro:

menu: has expired!
segmentation
/home/conlinux

----------


## danilosceu

luciano, nao esta salvando as configuracoes, quando desliga e liga o server ele volta sem nada ai tem que configurar denovo

----------


## Thiago3l

meu usuário é [email protected] .

Quero funcioar o ConLinux para testar. compensando vou pegar um server personalizado com um plano mensal

fico no aguardo de amigos nos ajudaremmmmmmm  :Smile:

----------


## m4d3

danilosceu

Testei aqui em 4 plataformas diferentes, em todas elas funcionou perfeito o novo cd 1.97i publicado recentemente, confirme pra mim qual a versao do cd que esta utilizando e qual a descricao mais precisa do hardware que utiliza.

Inforway_pb 
Baixa o cd atualizado, e nos ajude lendo o topico todo.

Obrigado

----------


## YongnabY

Caro luciano, e fato que existe algum erro com a nova versão 1.97i...tipo demora muito prá carregar ñ salva as configurações e trava na msg UPDATING THE SYSTEM LOGO...a versão 1.97 era boa mais expirava era uma versão de demostração essa demo e tá pior...

----------


## Inforway_pb

Boa noite a todos, faz alguns dias que estou tentando colocar pra funcionar aqui e sem sucesso, acho que devo ter iniciado do inicio umas 25 vezes no mínimo, mas parece que agora foi, realmente é necessário ter muita atenção nas dicas e principalmente conhecer as regras do seu mikrotik afinal cada caso é um caso, cada servidor existem regras diferentes pra coisas diferentes... mas tá funcionando o trafego ta passando pelo conlinux belezinha, vou deixar algumas horas em funcionamento e posto aqui os gráficos e minhas regras do mikrotik pra ajudar os outros companheiros, agradeço pelas ajudas e vamo nessa....

----------


## YongnabY

Caro Luciano...problema resolvido...no meu cara troquei a cpu por uma inferior e funcionou torquei um dual de 64bit por um celerom de 32bit e a coisa fluiu numa boa sera que pode ser algum tipo de incompatibilidade...fora isso tá funcionando legal...

----------


## m4d3

> Caro luciano, e fato que existe algum erro com a nova versão 1.97i...tipo demora muito prá carregar ñ salva as configurações e trava na msg UPDATING THE SYSTEM LOGO...a versão 1.97 era boa mais expirava era uma versão de demostração essa demo e tá pior...


Dispenso este tipo de comentário.

É por essas e outras ninguém mais quer ajudar, abre um paraquedas cai no post socando a butina.

Pra quem ficar parado na tela do "UPDATING THE SYSTEM LOGO" basta um simples ALT+F2 pra abrir o console e o sistema já esta pronto pra uso como os demais também acontecia em alguns hardwares, neste pelo fato de novas otimizações me parece que ocorre com frequencia um tanto maior, já estou tentando resolver isso também.

Quero deixar uma coisa bastante clara, ninguém é obrigado a usar este CD, se usa é porque gosta e sinceramente eu dispenso comentário improdutivos.

Aos que tem dúvidas sobre o funcionamento, não basta vir e pedir 'me ajudem', retirado. Então leia o tópico e quando precisar de ajuda seja objetivo dizendo, fiz isso e aquilo e acontece tal coisa onde deveria acontecer isso, então sim vamos tentar ajudar.




> Caro Luciano...problema resolvido...no meu cara troquei a cpu por uma inferior e funcionou torquei um dual de 64bit por um celerom de 32bit e a coisa fluiu numa boa sera que pode ser algum tipo de incompatibilidade...fora isso tá funcionando legal...


O fato que eu vejo é que como sempre ta cheio de gente que quer tudo mastigado e quando não consegue vem atacar quem faz alguma coisa pra ajudar os outros, isso me deixa pu**. Se um dia eu resolver parar de ajudar ou apenas parar de desenvolver este CD pode apostar que cada alfinetada dessa contribuiu para este fato.

É só isso mesmo o meu desabafo.

----------


## YongnabY

Caro luciano...eu testo e posto pq tem gente q pede pra ajudar mais ñ tem coragem e colocar os acontecimento eu só reporto os fatos...desculpa se te ofendeu tanto...pois quando vi o q ocorria postei logo abaixo...o q ñ deixa de ser fato q os travamentos existem tanto que vc mesmo diz que esta tentando resolver...o outro ponto e que vc coloca q resove a vida de todos com 3 min...então ñ pode reclamar quando questionado sobre sobre erros...mais d qualque forma me desculpa...ok...

----------


## YongnabY

Caro luciano...eu testo e posto pq tem gente q pede pra ajudar mais ñ tem coragem e colocar os acontecimento eu só reporto os fatos...desculpa se te ofendeu tanto...pois quando vi o q ocorria postei logo abaixo...o q ñ deixa de ser fato q os travamentos existem tanto que vc mesmo diz que esta tentando resolver...o outro ponto e que vc coloca q resove a vida de todos com 3 min...então ñ pode reclamar quando questionado sobre sobre erros...mais d qualque forma me desculpa...ok...

----------


## m4d3

Este CD feito com muita dedicação e usando de meu tempo 'livre', é algo que me orgulho de estar fazendo pelo grande número de pessoas que se beneficiam dele e mais ainda, por ajudar a melhorar a qualidade da internet oferecida por quem o utiliza (é fato não uma mera suposição).

Se alguém não conseguir usar por qualquer que seja o motivo não lhe dá o direito de me criticar, não ao menos sem ouvir a réplica, então se esta achando ruim você não precisa usar, procure outra coisa melhor pra ti que não te traga travamentos e que resolva sua vida, quanto aos que não tem coragem pra mim só tem uma designação, são covardes e não merecem consideração.

Se tem erros? com certeza devem haver alguns.

E tem correção? deve ter, só precisa que alguém se dedique a testar e corrigir.

Se tem gente que merece um CD sem travamentos e que facilite sua vida? e como tem, muita gente boa que precisa de algo assim. Quem já tentou sobreviver com um salário mínimo por mês ou que se espantou ao tentar contratar um profissional pra executar algum serviço e não pode pagar por isso sabe do que estou falando.
Se tem gente que não merece? Tem também, infelizmente cada vez mais.

Onde cada um de nós esta nesta cadeia....

Não quero polêmica, quero apenas respeito.

----------


## YongnabY

Bom eu acho que vc merece todo respeito pela sua iniciativa e tambem pelo cd...só que quem ñ gosta de criticas tambem ñ deve fazelas leia td que vc escreveu que sabera do que estou falando...mais deixa isso prá lá..mais uma vez me desculpa se te ofendi...e mais uma vez parabens vc merece...ok...

----------


## Inforway_pb

> Este CD feito com muita dedicação e usando de meu tempo 'livre', é algo que me orgulho de estar fazendo pelo grande número de pessoas que se beneficiam dele e mais ainda, por ajudar a melhorar a qualidade da internet oferecida por quem o utiliza (é fato não uma mera suposição).
> 
> Se alguém não conseguir usar por qualquer que seja o motivo não lhe dá o direito de me criticar, não ao menos sem ouvir a réplica, então se esta achando ruim você não precisa usar, procure outra coisa melhor pra ti que não te traga travamentos e que resolva sua vida, quanto aos que não tem coragem pra mim só tem uma designação, são covardes e não merecem consideração.
> 
> Se tem erros? com certeza devem haver alguns.
> 
> E tem correção? deve ter, só precisa que alguém se dedique a testar e corrigir.
> 
> Se tem gente que merece um CD sem travamentos e que facilite sua vida? e como tem, muita gente boa que precisa de algo assim. Quem já tentou sobreviver com um salário mínimo por mês ou que se espantou ao tentar contratar um profissional pra executar algum serviço e não pode pagar por isso sabe do que estou falando.
> ...


Muito bem dito, "Não quero polêmica, quero apenas respeito.", sou provedor a quase 5 anos no interior da Paraíba, já passei por cada dificuldade que só Deus e eu sabemos, e o pouco que sei hoje foi graças a GRANDES PROFISSIONAIS como vc m4d3 que dedica muitas vezes o pouco tempo de descanso pra ajudar o próximo, eu como Evangélico Crente em Jesus Cristo tenho feito minhas orações agradecendo e abençando todos vocês, pois sei que não é fácil... como postei logo acima acho que refiz as configurações umas 25 vezes ou mais pra dar certo, poderia sim de primeira vim aqui no fórum reclamar, mas logo na primeira dúvida percebi minha falta de respeito em não tentar mais vezes, pois sabia que o erro era meu e por isso tentei até conseguir e abaixo está a prova disso.

----------


## icemanbrazil

> Estou com uma duvida para o modo bridge (sem MK).
> 
> Segui o tutorial e apenas deixei desabilitado o proxy transparente (no painel de controle também).
> Deixei a conexão como DHCP, e reservei um IP atrelado ao MAC no meu servidor da rede (BFW).
> O Thunder cache recebe normalmente o IP e pinga a net e minha rede interna. E o PC usado como teste que esta na rede pinga o Thunder Cache e abre o link http://IP.do.Thunder.
> Porem ao configurar o Firefox para usar proxy (IP do Thunder + porta 8080), não abre nenhuma pagina (carrega rapidamente e fica em branco), e nem o http://IP.do.Thunder.
> 
> Config da rede:
> Modem em Bridge --- BFW com DHCP ativo --- SWITCH --- Conlinux + PCs Clientes
> ...


Ninguem usa sem MK???

----------


## m4d3

http://images.under-linux.net/custom...tar41898_3.gif *Inforway_pb*

Obrigado por suas palavras e compreensão, tenha a certeza que fez meu dia mais fácil com isso.

Grande abraço.

Abençoado seja aquele que teme a Deus.

----------


## danilosceu

> danilosceu
> 
> Testei aqui em 4 plataformas diferentes, em todas elas funcionou perfeito o novo cd 1.97i publicado recentemente, confirme pra mim qual a versao do cd que esta utilizando e qual a descricao mais precisa do hardware que utiliza.
> 
> Inforway_pb 
> Baixa o cd atualizado, e nos ajude lendo o topico todo.
> 
> Obrigado


li o topico inteiro amigo, baixei a versao mais recente, tenho um server com 4 gigas de ram ddr2 800mhz, processador amd atlon x2, placa mae gigabyte dessas que vendem na macro, e dois hds em raid um de 320 e um de 1 tera, gostei do sistema deixei rodando 2 dias sem reiniciar funcionou bem vc está de parabens, porem instalei o thunder 6 no ubuntu, pois estou com falta de link e nao posso me dar ao luxo de ficar testando. mais uma ves parabens, e criticas sempre vao surgir ninguem agrada a todos.

a unico problema que encontrei foi nas pesquisas do google, tem hora que nao pesquisa fica o link da pesquisa na barra de endereco mais nao sai da tela inicial, nao sei se foi corrigido mais quando testei só encontrei esse problema.

até mais...

----------


## Inforway_pb

> http://images.under-linux.net/custom...tar41898_3.gif *Inforway_pb*
> 
> Obrigado por suas palavras e compreensão, tenha a certeza que fez meu dia mais fácil com isso.
> 
> Grande abraço.
> 
> Abençoado seja aquele que teme a Deus.


Não precisava agradeçer irmão, fiz apenas o que todos aqui deveriam fazer... mas aproveitando a ocasião gostaria de mais irformações sobre a versão profissional, pois nos horários de picos os *threads* já chegam a mais de 1000, se tiver algum telefone pra falarmos diretamente seria até melhor.*
*

----------


## m4d3

Visite nosso site da assinatura, lá tem o telefone para contato em horário comercial.

Obrigado

----------


## GEISSONHUGO

hoje me deparei com um pequeno probleminha, não é tão grave, mas algo que algum cliente possa encher o saco.. rsrs... 
um técnico que me falou, quando abriu o navegador do internet explorer na casa de um cliente, e derrepende se deparou com a mesma tela do mozilla firefox.. rsrs

luciano, sera que isso podera dar algum problema em alguma funcionalidade do navegador? não entendo muito...

----------


## m4d3

> hoje me deparei com um pequeno probleminha, não é tão grave, mas algo que algum cliente possa encher o saco.. rsrs... 
> um técnico que me falou, quando abriu o navegador do internet explorer na casa de um cliente, e derrepende se deparou com a mesma tela do mozilla firefox.. rsrs
> 
> luciano, sera que isso podera dar algum problema em alguma funcionalidade do navegador? não entendo muito...


Então isso é o seguinte:

Alguns dias atras o google mudou sua página de buscas, do antigo formato para o novo formato que executa a busca enquanto você digita, todos sabem que o thunder 6 gratuito utiliza o google ads que por sua vez funcionava pelo método antigo, agora no entanto não funciona ou ao menos a BM Software que faz o thunder ainda não portou para o novo sistema de busca, sendo assim a maneira que escolheram foi redirecionar para esta pagina do firefox que mantem a busca no formato antigo, quem tiver comprado a licença do thunder e assinar um plano de threads não tem este inconveniente, que infelizmente enche o saco sim, imagina vc navegando pelo chrome ou o i.e. (eca) e se deparar com uma tela do firefox, se eu não soubesse do que se trata ia achar que fora contaminado por um virus ou o dns tava maluco.

Abraço

----------


## JonasMT

amigo vou fazer o down dele na magruda... pois 4share é tenso hehe... e vou upar na premium do megaup  :Wink:  e passo os link assim que possivel "vai demorar um pouco pois tenho apenas 42k de up"  :Rofl:

----------


## internetd2

*Extensões:*
NPK LZH CAB ARJ ACE 7ZIP 7Z DEB RPM GZ2 GZ TBZ TGZ TAR BIN MKV NRG ISO PPTX PPT DOCX DOC PPSX PPS DIVX MOV MPEG MPG AVI RMVB WMA WMV PNG GIF PDF MSP MSI BZ2 BZ MP3 MP4 JPEG JPGE JPG EXE RAR ZIP SWF FLV
 *Clientes com plano ThunderFreeADS poderão cadastrar no máximo 10 extensões.*

----------


## raus

Posso Disponibilizar para download em meus servidores... Tenho 60 mb dedicado, e o up nos clientes e baixo baixo... Estou baixando aqui agora, e em breve uparei e postarei o link.

----------


## raus

Ei luciano... queria o nome da musica kkkk...

----------


## raus

6 usuarios no Live cd, dando o seguinte erro: 

483.024001] out of memory: Kill process 2971 (thunder) score 40002 or a child.
483.024001] Killed process 3009 (thunder)


Funcionando perfeito agora... refiz novamente as configuraçoes.

----------


## raus

teria como acessar o sistema por meio ssh? seria interessante isso... apenas para restartar o thunder a distancia dentre outras coisas.

----------


## btocarmona

Amigos tengo armado mi mikrotik en un pentium 4 con dos placas de red con una ip publica y una subred del rango 90.0.0.X, ¿Nesecito otra placa de red mas? o Thunder cache debo ponerle una ip del rango 90.0.0.X 
ejemplo IP: 90.0.0.2
sub red 255.255.255.0
Netwotk 90.0.0.0
Gateway 90.0.0.1
dns 90.0.0.1
Alguien me podr{a ayudar ?

Segui el tutorial y todo bien pero no se que ip lleva el mikrotik si tengo que tener dos ip publicas? una para el mikrotik y otra para thunder o thunder va en la subred o va atraves de una tercer placa Ayuda por favor !!!

----------


## m4d3

> teria como acessar o sistema por meio ssh? seria interessante isso... apenas para restartar o thunder a distancia dentre outras coisas.


Por questões de segurança não é possível acessar o servidor remotamente, a não ser que vc configure um acesso remoto, quanto ao restart do thunder, caso o ConLiNUX detecte que o thunder caiu, ele restarta automáticamente o thunder para reestabelecer o serviço e soa um beep de aviso.

----------


## m4d3

> Amigos tengo armado mi mikrotik en un pentium 4 con dos placas de red con una ip publica y una subred del rango 90.0.0.X, ¿Nesecito otra placa de red mas? o Thunder cache debo ponerle una ip del rango 90.0.0.X 
> ejemplo IP: 90.0.0.2
> sub red 255.255.255.0
> Netwotk 90.0.0.0
> Gateway 90.0.0.1
> dns 90.0.0.1
> Alguien me podr{a ayudar ?
> 
> Segui el tutorial y todo bien pero no se que ip lleva el mikrotik si tengo que tener dos ip publicas? una para el mikrotik y otra para thunder o thunder va en la subred o va atraves de una tercer placa Ayuda por favor !!!


ConLiNUXCD solo necessita un pl. red y no necessita el ip publico, configura como el tutorial, en Mikrotik 3 tarjetas del red, link, cacheo y clientes.

Gracias

----------


## Inforway_pb

Boa tarde a todos, estou usando o ConLinuxCD desde o dia 26/02 e pelos gráficos ele tem feito o trabalho muito bem, não tenho doque reclamar, o cache tem funcionado uma beleza, mas tenho percebido uma lentidão na navegação normal, páginas que demoram muito a ser abertas, andei analisando e o mais extranho é que a banda do cliente não tem chegado como deve, por exemplo: mando abrir um site e demora, demora, e quando monitoro a velocidade no mikrotik ta lá consumindo 10 ou 15k, imagino que seja erro em alguma regra de mangle ou no queue tree, estou enviando em anexo pra analise, desde já obrigado pelas ajudas.
queue.txtmagle.txthttps://under-linux.org/images/misc/pencil.png

----------


## NetLagos

Olá a todos,
Primeiramente obrigado luciano pela contribuição, tem sido muito util.
o sistema está SHOW nota 100!!!

----------


## m4d3

Valeu netlagos, tudo que peço em troca é que cliquem na estrelinha como agradecimento, mas parece que a maioria não gosta disso. 

Quem não quiser clicar na estrelinha pode ficar a vontade fazer doação a partir de 500 reais já seria bacana, será que funciona ? rssss

----------


## julinribeiro

> Boa tarde a todos, estou usando o ConLinuxCD desde o dia 26/02 e pelos gráficos ele tem feito o trabalho muito bem, não tenho doque reclamar, o cache tem funcionado uma beleza, mas tenho percebido uma lentidão na navegação normal, páginas que demoram muito a ser abertas, andei analisando e o mais extranho é que a banda do cliente não tem chegado como deve, por exemplo: mando abrir um site e demora, demora, e quando monitoro a velocidade no mikrotik ta lá consumindo 10 ou 15k, imagino que seja erro em alguma regra de mangle ou no queue tree, estou enviando em anexo pra analise, desde já obrigado pelas ajudas.
> queue.txtmagle.txthttps://under-linux.org/images/misc/pencil.png


_Deve ser o limite de TREADS conforme versao , "lan house edition" tenta zerar elas e ve no que dá... vlw_

----------


## m4d3

> _Deve ser o limite de TREADS conforme versao , "lan house edition" tenta zerar elas e ve no que dá... vlw_


julinribeiro

Do que você esta falando ? Todo mundo que seguiu as instruções do tutorial com um minimo de conhecimento sabe que funciona.

----------


## Inforway_pb

> julinribeiro
> 
> Do que você esta falando ? Todo mundo que seguiu as instruções do tutorial com um minimo de conhecimento sabe que funciona.


Pois é Luciano, também não entendi o que nosso amigo julinribeiro quiz dizer, mas o fato que estou com esse pequeno probleminha, se vc puder me ajudar seria uma maravilha.

----------


## zeusnet

Este produto só existe em LIVE CD?

----------


## DuduStart

Ola pessoal, por favor me da uma ajuda aqui, sistema esta instalado consigo ping do mk para o thunder 
thunder navega site externo consigo acesso ao painel de relatorio esta tudo ok ate aqui, acesso o painel bmsoft ja esta feita configuração conforme o tutorial mais no thunder pede para coloca a senha [email protected] ja coloquei de varias forma ae muda a mensagem para duplicidade oque tenho q fazer aqui novo cadastro no site da bmsoftware?
galera fiz um novo cadastro no site da bmsoft. o problema é que quando altero login e senha o sistema coloca a senha igual ao login , causando a duplicidade tentei varias vezes mudar o login e senha mais sempre acontece a mesma coisa se tenho que mudar direto no arquivo login e senha para que isso não aconteça por favor me diz como fazer para editar. obrigado

----------


## DuduStart

pessoal depois de muita briga consequi resolver parece que esta ok, agora como faço para saber se esta fazendo cache fiz alguns teste e me parece que não acredito que fiz algo errado no redirecionamento da uma olhada na screem , alquem poderia colocar as regras do mk ae por gentileza para fazer a marcação de pacotes e redirecionamento... obrigadohttp://www.brimg.info/uploads/7/8c9231d507.bmp http://www.brimg.info/uploads/3/6a85de53e2.jpg

----------


## Thiago3l

Amigos instalei o Conlinux Funcionou porém com uns 30 minutos on

*Thunder threads:* * 954* 
Oque faço tenho que assinar um plano?? Neste momento tinha uns 30 Clientes ON

Me ajudem quero testa-lo

----------


## igorzanata

Olá caros amigos... como faça para visualizar o log de erro gerado pelo LiveCD Conlinux Thunder6? em qual pasta fica armazenada?

----------


## peritinaicos

quando inicio e do sudo su e digito menu da erro no comando fala q nao achou diretorio, oq pode ser?

----------


## nicknho

no meu tb, ta dando o mesmo erro que o dele eu baixei a iso do site !

vou tbm dar um up ai pra tu em sites como o mediafire e megaupload beleeza !

----------


## peritinaicos

Alguém tem link em outros servers? Pois baixei essa MEGAUPLOAD - The leading online storage and file delivery service do PCRAM e da erro sempre, ja testei em 3 maquinas e gravei a midia 2x e sempre mesmo erro... quando dou o comando sudo su e vo digitar menu da erro, nao acha o diretorio... vlw

----------


## peritinaicos

Bom dia acho que encontrei o defeito, baixei pelo servidor do 4shared ai rodou normalmente...

----------


## nicknho

cara valew esse pro foi solucionado

agora o cache não quer pegar não!
antes ele não liberava a internet, agora ele libera mais não faz o cache 
tbm não tow conseguindo abrir a pagina de relatorio !

vou mandar umas imagens ai pra vcs verem como está a minha configuração
mais ele pinga normalmente pra o cache

se alguem ai quiser fazer a caridade de mim dar uma ajuda via vnc ou team view eu agradeço meu msn é [email protected] valew

----------


## peritinaicos

Realmente eu fiz tudo conforme o manual e tals,,, eu pingo o servidor o servidor pinga o MK e a internet... acesso a pagina de configuracao pelo ip do CONLINUX... no MK mostra trafego para o CONLINUX e vice e versa... Mais nao faz o cache... fiz download de algumas coisas para testar e sem exito... DESISTI...

----------


## igorzanata

Olá pessoal... só pra nivel de conhecimento. Como está a porcetagem de eficiência do thunder de vcs?

No meu caso estou achando que o thunder não está muito bem da cabeça. Mas mesmo assim ele faz cache dos videos da Globo.com e outros. Por exemplo, o meu thunder tá em media de 4% de eficiencia. Lembrando que aqui estão proibidos orkut, facebook, youtube e sites pornograficos. Pois aqui é uma empresa de aproximadamente 40 computadores, entao solicitaram bloqueio.

Abraços..

Igor Zanata

----------


## nicknho

pessoa resolvi o meu pro 
agora apareceu outo shuashusahsuhas  :Hmmmm: 
ele faz o cache só que não envia pro cliente
uso em hotspot
mais quando eu vou na aba de queeues e excluo o cliente de lá o cache funciona 
alguem pode mim dizir como resolver isso

----------


## nicknho

o problema é só encontrar uma regra que diga que o cache esteja com tanto de velocidade e, pq quando eu retiro o cliente do queeue ele libera a velocidade do cache

----------


## jeanfrank

Boa tarde a todos

Instalei a nova versão do ConLINUXCD em uma maquina mais potente e estou estremamente satisfeito com os resultados, implementei uma regra de cache full pra liberar o conteudo cacheado com mais velocidade pros clientes ficou realmente de primeira, fiz o seguinte como tinha cliente novo pra fechar baixei o arquivo do avast de 59 megas no provedor baixou rapidinho ai sai pra executar o serviço o cliente contratou um plano de 400k ou seja baixando em média a 40 kilobytes por segundo, como imaginava a maquina dele tava com o antivirus expirado então pedi ele pra baixar o avast a partir do baixaki, baixou a incriveis 300 kilobytes por segundo ou 3 megabits por segundo em poucos minutos tava resolvido o muleque ficou bobo rs rs rs, ai expliquei pra ele do plano dele e das melhorias do servidor cache etc etc.
Bom é isto pessoal o négocio funciona mesmo.
O unico detalhe é que vou ter que provavelmente migrar pra um plano pago pra pegar mais threads por que já atingi o limite facil e sinto que posso melhorar mais ainda.
Unica observação é nas pesquisas de imagem do google onde só mostra um numero limitado de fotos de um assunto qualquer, testei a mesma pesquisa saindo pelo link embratel sem passar no thunder e mostra milhares de resultados e na mesma pesquisa passando pelo thunder mostra apenas uma pagina de resultados com em média 12 a 16 fotos dependendo.
Derrepente alguem já passou por isto e poderia falar mais.
Quero parabenizar mais uma vez o M4D3 pelo belo trabalho.

Abraço

----------


## julinribeiro

> Boa tarde a todos
> 
> Instalei a nova versão do ConLINUXCD em uma maquina mais potente e estou estremamente satisfeito com os resultados, implementei uma regra de cache full pra liberar o conteudo cacheado com mais velocidade pros clientes ficou realmente de primeira, fiz o seguinte como tinha cliente novo pra fechar baixei o arquivo do avast de 59 megas no provedor baixou rapidinho ai sai pra executar o serviço o cliente contratou um plano de 400k ou seja baixando em média a 40 kilobytes por segundo, como imaginava a maquina dele tava com o antivirus expirado então pedi ele pra baixar o avast a partir do baixaki, baixou a incriveis 300 kilobytes por segundo ou 3 megabits por segundo em poucos minutos tava resolvido o muleque ficou bobo rs rs rs, ai expliquei pra ele do plano dele e das melhorias do servidor cache etc etc.
> Bom é isto pessoal o négocio funciona mesmo.
> O unico detalhe é que vou ter que provavelmente migrar pra um plano pago pra pegar mais threads por que já atingi o limite facil e sinto que posso melhorar mais ainda.
> Unica observação é nas pesquisas de imagem do google onde só mostra um numero limitado de fotos de um assunto qualquer, testei a mesma pesquisa saindo pelo link embratel sem passar no thunder e mostra milhares de resultados e na mesma pesquisa passando pelo thunder mostra apenas uma pagina de resultados com em média 12 a 16 fotos dependendo.
> Derrepente alguem já passou por isto e poderia falar mais.
> Quero parabenizar mais uma vez o M4D3 pelo belo trabalho.
> 
> Abraço



simples , vc esta com a versao ME COMPRE EDITION ... abraços..

----------


## peritinaicos

kkk gostei essa de me compre edition....

----------


## julinribeiro

Né pra rir nao , é pra chorar ... rsrs , instalar um server com seus dados e configurações em nuvem é uma bela jogada e uma bela amarrada de cadaço aos pés dos BomberMans Softwares..,,,, espero que as criticas nao sejam mal entendidas,, porem belo trabalho e testado pessoamente por mim ok e ate agora regular .. abraços...

----------


## peritinaicos

Bom eu não ligaria de pagar pelo software... Mais como não consegui nem testar só posso rir rsrsrs. Mandei E-mail para a empresa responsavel solicitanto suporte até o momento não tive resposta... Imagina se der pau so server deles como faria?

----------


## nicknho

caara ninguem sabe como resolver o meu problema não velho ??

----------


## jeanfrank

> simples , vc esta com a versao ME COMPRE EDITION ... abraços..


Está sugestão de que o meu comentário é uma jogada de marketing não foi feliz, foi na verdade um chute nas iniciativas de quem quer contribuir pra melhoria dos serviços dos provedores pelo brasil afora, analiza comigo o M4D3 desenvolve a solução juntamente com todos os seus colaboradores e de graça...ai vários usuários testam uns tem sucesso com a solução(Meu caso) e outros muitos não como o caso do (nicknho), eu se não tivesse conseguido ou se todos aqui do post fazem comentários do calibre deste rapaz o julinribeiro acho que teria desistido, basicamente a intenção foi mostrar pro pessoal que ainda duvida que funciona tendo um pouco de conhecimento em mk e quase nada em linux, quanto a computação em nuvem nosso colega está totalmente por fora sendo que os softwares em nuvem são o futuro...com amplo desenvolvimento pela google, micrsoft etc.
Outro detalhe importante não tem este lance de ficar amarrado a mesma solução em nuvem pode ser implementada localmente.

Abraço a todos

----------


## julinribeiro

ohh amigao , é uma opiniao minha ta ,, nao sei se leu todo o topico , mas como eu ja falei eu mesmo ja testei e esta bom , o luciano sabe o que faz e é profissional, mas se acha que nos programadores vive de fazer soft free esta enganado .... ele tem a solução completa e tem seu preço certo , é isso que quiz dizer,,...agora sobre a solução freee do conlinux tem sua desvantagens ,, num servidor de internet que nao pode parar e como suas configurações do seu cache estao ligadas diretamente ao site de request entao no dia esta diretamente ligado a boa vontade .... e sobre tecnologia em nuvem vai ver que isso ja é a tendencia , principalmente dos serviços ok ... do mais obrigado por refutar ,,, abraços

----------


## raus

Poxa, se nem podem contribuir, nao critiquem o trabalho do cara, que se esforçou e ajudou a muitos ai.... ou entao vai la e faz melhor, por isso que o povo desanima nesse forum, começa algo bom e logo logo ja vem criticando. O cara (Luciano) esta ralando a mais de 2 anos tentando ajudar o povo a desenvolver algo legal e com preço de custo barato, quem aqui lembra do provebuntu? era uma ferramenta exelente, para aquela ocasiao. E valia cada centavo. Agora o povo hj alem de querer tudo mastigado fica criticando. Mas mastigado que isso nao tem como, o bolo totalmente pronto e confeitado.so se lambusar. Essa versao seria para pequenos provedores ou Lan Houses. Para grandes tem condiçoes totalmente de pagar por umas threads a mais tranquilament,e ja que tem uma renda boa... 

Luciano, depois de um mes rodando o sistema, ta de parabens... so que agora quando reinicia, ele volta com HD desmontado, e preciso remonta-lo, e tambem com threads 0 com Login @pcram. o que poderia ser? teria uma ideia? ja mudei os gw, e nada... pinga pra fora, placa de rede starta blz, so que quando reinicia, tem q montar HD, e nao sobe os threads...




> resolvido, basta acessar o thunder.conf, mesmo que ja esteja [email protected] edite ele novamente, salve e reinicie o thunder, ai volta os threads normalmente...


Bom dia para todos, bom final de semana de descanço para todos nos.

----------


## jeanfrank

> ohh amigao , é uma opiniao minha ta ,, nao sei se leu todo o topico , mas como eu ja falei eu mesmo ja testei e esta bom , o luciano sabe o que faz e é profissional, mas se acha que nos programadores vive de fazer soft free esta enganado .... ele tem a solução completa e tem seu preço certo , é isso que quiz dizer,,...agora sobre a solução freee do conlinux tem sua desvantagens ,, num servidor de internet que nao pode parar e como suas configurações do seu cache estao ligadas diretamente ao site de request entao no dia esta diretamente ligado a boa vontade .... e sobre tecnologia em nuvem vai ver que isso ja é a tendencia , principalmente dos serviços ok ... do mais obrigado por refutar ,,, abraços


Opa tranquilo... só complementando as minhas observações independente da solução ser em nuvem ou não todos sabemos que um provedor que se prese tem que ter backp de tudo desde link passando por servidores mk, cache etc, com isto os imprevistos serão muito pequenos...mas tranquilo respeito a opinião de todos só tenta contribuir um pouco mais além de só emitir opiniões certas ou erradas.

abraços

----------


## nicknho

é gente não critiquem o trabalho do cara !!
é um trabalho ótimo sim!! muito bom
e acredito eu que ajude pelo menos mais de 95% das pessoas que utilizaram !

----------


## peritinaicos

Condordo com o comentario do amigo sobre os provedores poderem pagar pelo software... Isso que tentei acessando o site e entrando em contato... Entando nem se quer o E-mail foi respondido dizendo que não podem me ajudar, imagina então se der algum pau e eu precisar de um suporte do software??? vlw. (desculpe a franquesa).

----------


## r3nan

ALguem chegou a testar numa Vmware....
estou tentando aki, consigo pingar no Mikrotik e na web pelo conlinux, fiz como manda o tutorial mas acho que não ta dando será que nao dá pra fazer isso com vm!
unica coisa que nao ta dando certo é o principal o redirecionamento, e quando eu coloco o /etc/init.d/thunder restart ele diz que nao foi encontrado o processo 
THUNDER: no process found
EXPIRED 002

alguem sabe me dizer oq seria isso !

----------


## raus

eh, realmente nao esta mais funcionando o Thunderads... nao carrega os theards.

----------


## m4d3

raus, reinicia seu sistema novamente e se não conseguir me de um toque pelo skype que tem no site da pcram

----------


## raus

Mensagem de restart do Thunder:


Mensagem: BINARY DILE OUTDATED UPDATE!! MORE INFO: http://migree.me/4bkGA

----------


## cpmsilva

grande luciano o meu tb ta dando essa mesma msg quando restarto o thunder
"binary file outdated update!!! more info...
o q pode ter acontecido?

----------


## cpmsilva

vc conseguiu resolver raus esse problema ao restartar o thunder?

----------


## btocarmona

> ConLiNUXCD solo necessita un pl. red y no necessita el ip publico, configura como el tutorial, en Mikrotik 3 tarjetas del red, link, cacheo y clientes.
> 
> Gracias


Ok,Pero en mi mikrotik necesito 3 placas ? un apra la ip publica otra para los clientes y otra apara el Conlinux ? esa es la pregunta- Gracias por tu colaboracion M4D3

----------


## mamaunet

Fui fazer o teste e apos o boot digitei "sudo su" e quando digitei menu ele retornou com o seguinte "menu: has expired!" oq pode ser???

Grato!

----------


## Chuvisco

Fui fazer o teste e apos o boot digitei "sudo su" e quando digitei menu ele retornou com o seguinte "menu: has expired!" oq pode ser???

Grato!

----------


## Chuvisco

Será que alguém poderia me dar a luz?
eu fiz o registro no site da bm ontem e logo após fui instalar o conlinux, mas
depois de digitar o comando menu aparece a mensagem expired!
baixei a unica parte do megaup e nada foi.... dps baixei as duas partes do 4shared e da a mesma
mensagem.... ajuda por favor

----------


## mamaunet

To com o mesmo problema amigo Chuvisco, ja tem um bom tempo que postei a mesma bronca, porem quem poderia ajudar com certeza seria o M4D3N, vamos esperar ne verdade!

Abraço...

----------


## freitascs

Olá pra quem está com problema de "menu: has expired!" quando digita sudo su é só altera a data na bios pra alguns meses atrás que vai funcionar aqui conseguir instalar.

Bom infelizmente o thundercache 6 não funcionou de jeito nenhum nem por reza braba, fiz tudo conforme o tutorial do forum mais nada quando as regras do NAT estão ativadas a internet para de funcionar e a pagina fica branca quando desativo as regras do NAT a internet volta ao normal se alguem tiver a solução posta ai.

----------


## alexsuarezferreira

testa ai speedr www.speedr.com.br deu um pouco de trabalho, mas ta fazendo milagres....





> Olá pra quem está com problema de "menu: has expired!" quando digita sudo su é só altera a data na bios pra alguns meses atrás que vai funcionar aqui conseguir instalar.
> 
> Bom infelizmente o thundercache 6 não funcionou de jeito nenhum nem por reza braba, fiz tudo conforme o tutorial do forum mais nada quando as regras do NAT estão ativadas a internet para de funcionar e a pagina fica branca quando desativo as regras do NAT a internet volta ao normal se alguem tiver a solução posta ai.

----------


## Francistone

Estou com o mesmo problema...



> Será que alguém poderia me dar a luz?
> eu fiz o registro no site da bm ontem e logo após fui instalar o conlinux, mas
> depois de digitar o comando menu aparece a mensagem expired!
> baixei a unica parte do megaup e nada foi.... dps baixei as duas partes do 4shared e da a mesma
> mensagem.... ajuda por favor

----------


## raus

Segundo o proprio autor, este CD nao esta mas rodando, pois o thunder esta surgindo varias atualizaçoes... No suporte do BM SOft. tem o bolo prontinho pra quem quiser exprementar.

----------


## m4d3

> Amigos instalei o Conlinux Funcionou porém com uns 30 minutos on
> 
> *Thunder threads:* * 954* 
> Oque faço tenho que assinar um plano?? Neste momento tinha uns 30 Clientes ON
> 
> Me ajudem quero testa-lo



Provavelmente você tenha um virus na rede abrindo todas essas conexões simultâneas.

----------


## m4d3

Pessoal, quem já participou deste tópico se tiver interesse em conhecer o N!MOC, pode até rodar direto do CD durante os testes mas já conta com instalador.

Clique aqui para visitar o tópico de apresentação.

----------


## Webmasther

Boa tarde, a todos, eu gostaria de uma ajuda, baixei o Conlinux, mas não consigo instalar, eu sigo conforme o tutorial, e ele da a seguinte ms, digito normalmente "sudo su" e "menu" a resposta que da é menu: has Expired!
Visit.

----------


## DanielVieceli775

Olá vou dar uma olhada do N!MOC , obrigado.

----------


## TheWall

Olá! O cache é realmente gratuito? Pois no site vi isso:




> You will have 3 days to activate, so consider having the 
> system installed BEFORE requesting your username / password, 
> If your system 
> does not activate this period your license will be REMOVED!

----------


## jeanfrank

TheWall

Hoje não aconselho vc a optar por ele, já testei e cheguei usar um tempo mas tinha muitos problemas foi bom por um tempo mas..., te aconselho a usar o Thunder Cache 7 na versão AD que é gratuita, para min nestas condições de gratuita é o melhor, quase não da problema e tem um forum bastante legal pra resolução de problemas, tem outras soluções em cache pagas que podem até ser melhor mas o suporte é deploravel inclusive tem um deles que tentei contratar diretamente com o developer do cache e nem consegui imagina como deve ser depois que vc já é cliente.
Abraço

----------


## TheWall

Entendi. Ok. Vou correr atrás do Thunder Cache, então!


Muito obrigado pela dica!

Um abraço.

----------


## Acronimo

procure cacheMara, ou incomum, é gratuito e resolve os problemas, tenho o incomum compilado bonitinho na minha rede, beneficio 100% preço 0$
rodando em ubuntu, irei implantar em freebsd em uma outra parte da rede, lembrando que é larga escala, esta rodando com media de 400 users simultaneos

----------


## TheWall

Olá pessoal!

Bom, fui pegar ontem e hoje para mecher com o Thunder, iria usar ele na licença free. porem estou tendo muitos problemas com a instalação do mesmo, e deixo uma pergunta..

Tem alguma outra solução gratuita que possa me atender? Não preciso de muitos Threads, vão ser bem poucos computadores que vão usar simultaneamente. Estou aberto a sugestões.

----------


## Acronimo

speedr 50 conexões, thunder7 freeads, thundercache 3.1 e incomum

----------


## gladstony

Ola amigos, gostaria de saber se o conlinuxcd esta em plena atividade?

----------


## Inforway_pb

Não companheiro, já faz tempo ele foi desativado, hoje utilizo Thunder 7.1 Free.




> Ola amigos, gostaria de saber se o conlinuxcd esta em plena atividade?

----------


## m4d3

Esta em teste (3 meses) já a nova versão baseada no NIMOC Power, live ou instalável, suporta raid0 rodando apartir de livecd ou pendrive.

----------


## Lusastro

Olá! Bom-dia!
Sou novo no forum...estarei postando link ai do sistema mostrado acima.. qualquer coisa me add ai no msn [email protected] Estou compartilhando no SKYDRIVE .me add que eu compartilho pra vcs ai..

----------


## m4d3

ConLiNUXCD agora é baseado no NIMOC Power e esta disponível apenas através de consultoria pela equipe NIMOC através do link:

https://under-linux.org/f322/

Grande abraço

----------


## Acronimo

> ConLiNUXCD agora é baseado no NIMOC Power e esta disponível apenas através de consultoria pela equipe NIMOC através do link:
> 
> https://under-linux.org/f322/
> 
> Grande abraço




M4D3 andou sumido cara, 
mas e ei informe ai qual valor ou é livre?
abração amigo

----------


## m4d3

Entre em contato com um dos parceiros para te passarem maiores informações.

----------

